# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  من كل دوله اكله...ملف كامل من الاكلات العربيه وغيرها

## دموع الورد

ملاحضه / الرجاء  متابعه بقية الصفحات ..لوجود الجديد من الوصفات


الأطباق الرئيسية

اللحم على الطريقة السويسرية

المقـاديـر:كيلو لحم شرائح – 2 بصلة شرائح صغيرة – ½ علبة مشروم مقطع – ½ كوب كريمه – زبده – ملح – فلفل – صويا - بقدونس للتزيين.عجة البطاطا: 1 كيلو بطاطا – ملح – فلفل - زيت
الطريقــة:

نضع الزبده على النار حتى تذوب ثم نضيف شرائح اللحم

يضاف البصل ويقلب حتى يصبح أصفر

نضيف الفطر والملح والفلفل والصويا ونتركهم على نار هادئه

نضيف الكريمه ونتركهم حتى النضج

عجة البطاطا: نسلق البطاطا ونقشرها ونبشرها

نضيف الملح والفلفل ونحرك

نسخن الزيت ونعمل أقراص من البطاطا ونقليها

يوضع اللحم في طبق التزيين ويرش فوقه البقدونس ويقدم مع عجة البطاطا

----------


## دموع الورد

*
الأرز بصلصة الدجاج*

المقـاديـر:

3 صدور دجاج مقطع شرائح – فليفله (أخضر – أصفر – أحمر) مقطع شرائح – 2 بصل شرائح – بصل أخضر يقطع طوليًا – 3 فص ثوم – زنجبيل – بهار – ملحarz.jpeg

الصلصة: ½ كوب كاتشب – ملعقة كبيرة H.P – ملعقة كبيرة دقوس – ملعقة صغيرة سكر – ملح قليل – 2 ملعقة صغيرة صويا – 2 ملعقة كبيرة زيت زيتون – 2 ملعقة كبيرة نشا - كزبره

الطريقــة:

نقلي الدجاج بقليل من الزيت ونرفعه جانبًا

نقلي البصل والثوم والزنجبيل بزيت الزيتون

نضيف الفلفل بأنواعه ثم البصل الأخضر والدجاج ونصب عليه الصلصة

نسلق الأرز ونصفيه من الماء

نحضر طبق الكيك ونغطيه بالقصدير ويدهن بالزيت

يقلى بصل شرائح ثم قليل من الصنوبر ويوضع في قاع الطبق

ثم نضع الأرز ويضغط قليلاً ويصف على الوجه القليل من الزيت ويغطى بالقصدير ويدخل الفرن الى أن يستوي

يقلب الطبق في صحن مدور كبير ويرفع القصدير ويكون البصل والصنوبر على الوجه

نضع الصلصة على أطراف الطبق وفي الفجوه ويقدم

----------


## دموع الورد

طاجن الأرز باللحم


لمكونات والمقادير
4 أكواب أرز الوليمة
¼ كوب زيت ذرة
750 جرام لحم بقر او غنم مقطع مكعبات
2 حبة كبيرة بصل، شرائح
3-4 فص ثوم، شرائح
2 قطعة ورق غار
2 عود دارسين
4-6 حبة مسمار (قرنفل)
1 ملعقة كبيرة بهار مشكل
½ ملعقة صغيرة هيل ، مطحون
½ ملعقة صغيرة دارسين، ناعم
¼ ملعقة صغيرة فلفل اسود
4 حبة كبيرة طماطم ، مفروم
4 كوب ماء
2 ملعقة صغيرة ملح
¼ كوب صنوبر مقلي
طريقة التحضير
1) اغسلي الأرز جيدا، انقعيه بالماء المملح لحوالي 20 دقيقة.
2) في قدر متوسط الحجم ضعي الزيت وسخني على نار متوسطة ، اضيفي اللحم، قلبي على كافة الجوانب الى ان يتحمص اللحم قليلا.
3) اضيفي البصل، الثوم وقلبي باستمرار الى ان يكتسب البصل لون ذهبي ويتبخر معظم السائل من اللحم.
4) اضيفي الدارسين ، المسمار، الهيل،الدارسين، الفلفل والطماطم، قلبي الى ان تتوزع المكونات جيدا، ثم غطي القدر وخففي النار واتركيه لحوالي 45 دقيقة او الى ان ينضج اللحم ، اذا اصبح اللحم جافا اضيفي حوالي نصف كوب من الماء حسب اللزوم.(يتوقف ذلك على نوع اللحم المستعمل).
5) شغلي الفرن لدرجة حرارة 170س، احضري طبق فرن عميق مناسب للتقديم على السفرة .
6) صفي الأرز من ماء النقع، ضعيه في طبق الفرن ، ضعي فوقه خليط اللحم، ضعي فوقه الماء والملح ، قلبي قليلا ليختلط الأرزمع اللحم، غطي الطبق بورق المنيوم، ادخليه الى الفرن لمدة ساعة او الى ان ينضج الأرز و يتشرب كافة الماء.
7) وزعي الصنوبر على سطح الطاجن، قدميه ساخنا.

----------


## دموع الورد

الأرز التـــايــلنــــدي





التعريف بالوصفة
المكونات والمقادير

المقادير:


ـ ملعقتا زيت عادي.
ـ 3 حبات كراث مقطعة لأجزاء صغيرة.
ـ 4 صدور دجاج مقطعة لقطع متوسطة.
ـ حزمة بصل أخضر مقطع لأجزاء متوسطة.
ـ حبة كوسة مقطعة لدوائر رفيعة.
ـ فصا ثوم مفرومان ناعما.
ـ 4 ملاعق كاجو.





مقادير الصلصة:

ـ ملعقتا دقيق.
ـ 6 ملاعق من مرق الدجاج.
ـ 3 ملاعق من صلصة الصويا.
ـ ملعقتان من غولدن سيروب.





طريقة التحضير
طريقة التحضير:



1 ـ لتحضير الصلصة اخلطي الدقيق مع ملعقتين من المرق، ثم مع بقية مقادير الصلصة بعد ذلك.
2 ـ حمي الزيت في مقلاة عميقة، ثم اقلي فيه الكراث لدقيقة واحدة. أضيفي إليه الدجاج وبعد مرور أربع دقائق أضيفي البصل.
3 ـ استمري في الطبخ لدقيقة واحدة، ثم أضيفي الكوسة والثوم، وبعد مرور دقيقة واحدة أضيفي الصلصة واستمري في الطبخ حتى تغلي المقادير.
4 ـ أضيفي الكاجو والملح والفلفل الأسود حسب الرغبة ثم قدمي الوجبة مع الأرز المسلوق.




القيمة الغذائية
نسبة السعرات الحرارية:
430 سعرة حرارية
نسبة الدهنيات: 25 جراما

----------


## دموع الورد

الجمبري بالكاري

التعريف بالوصفة
تمتاز الاكلات الهنديه ...بوجود نكهة الكاري ..التي تعطيها مذاق طيب
وطبقنا اليوم ...عن الجمبري بالكاري..
المكونات والمقادير

450 جرام جمبري مقشر.
75 جرام بازلاء.
فلفل حار أخضر مقطع إلي شرائح.
بصلة واحدة مقشرة ومفرومة.
2 فص ثوم مفروم.
2 ملعقة كبيرة كورن فلور.
جزرة واحدة مقطعة إلي شرائح.
2 ملعقة كبيرة من الزيت.
1.5 ملعقة صغيرة مسحوق الكاري.
جذر زنجبيل طازج مقشر ومفروم.
ملح حسب الرغبة.

طريقة التحضير

سخني الزيت واقلي البصل لمدة دقيقتين، ثم أضيفي الجزر والبازلاء واقلي لمدة دقيقتين.
أضيفي الزنجبيل والثوم والجمبري واقلي مع التحريك لمدة دقيقة أو دقيقتين، ثم رشي مسحوق الكاري وأضيفي الملح والفلفل الحار الأخضر وكوب ونصف من الماء.
اخلطي الكورن فلور مع ملعقة كبيرة من الماء وأضيفيه إلي الكاري واطهي بهدوء حتى يتكثف الكاري، وقدمي هذا الطبق مع الأرز.

طريقة التقديم: يقدم معه الارز الابيض

----------


## دموع الورد

[SIZE="5"]الدجاج على الطريقة الايطالي



التعريف بالوصفة
طبق إيطالي لذيذ
المكونات والمقادير
المقادير
1- دجاجة مقطعة ثمان قطع
2- 2 بصلة متوسطة الحجم
3- 2 حبات طماطم كبيرة مفروم
4- 1فلفل أخضر رومي
5- 1كوب مشروم مقطع الى شرائح
6- 2فلفل حار مقطع شرائح طولية
7- 1كوب طحين متبل ملح
8- 2/1 ملعقة صغيرة مسحوق البابريكا وكمون وكزبرة
9- 2/1 ملعقة صغيرة زعتر جاف مطحون
10- 4 /1 كوب عصير ليمون + 4 أكوب ماء أو ماء سلق الدجاج
11- 4/1 كوب زيت
طريقة التحضير
الطريقة

-يقطع الدجاج الى ثمان قطع ويغسل ويجفف ويتبل في الطحين
- يسخن الزيت وتحمر قطع الدجاج فيه
- يرفع الدجاج ويصفى على ورق للتخلص من الزيت
- يحمر البصل والمشروم والثوم في الزيت المتبقى حتى يصفر لون البصل
- يضاف الفلفل الحار والرومى وتضاف الطماطم المفروم والبهارات
- يذوب معجون الطماطم في 4 أكواب من الماء أو ماء سلق الدجاج ويضاف على الدجاج
- يضاف الملح والليمون تخفف النار ويغطى القدر ويترك على نار هادئة لمدة عشر دقائق تقريبا [/SIZE]

----------


## دموع الورد

ليالي لبنان




 
المكونات والمقادير
كأس سميد ناعم.
أربع كاسات حليب سائل بارد.
نصف كأس سكر.
فصين مستكة حسب الرغبة.
علبة قشطة.
علبة دريم ويب كبيرة الحجم.
فستق مطحون للزينة
قطر

طريقة التحضير
الطريقة

يذوب السميد في نصف كأس حليب سائل بارد.
يسخن باقي الحليب حتى يصبح دافئ.
يضاف الحليب الساخن على مخلوط السميد والحليب البارد.
يضاف السكر والمستكة.
يوضع الجميع على النار ويحرّك حتى يغلظ قوامه.
يوضع في صينية بايركس الزجاجية ويوضع في الثلاجة حتى يبرد جيداً.
تخلط علبة القشطة مع الدريم ويب ثم تصب على الصينية الباردة.
يزين السطح الخارجي للصينية بالفستق المطحون.
توضع في الثلاجة حتى وقت التقديم.
وبعد التقطيع ترش القطع بشراب السكر حسب الرغبة

----------


## دموع الورد

كعكة الشوكولا بالخلطة السرية 



لمكونات والمقادير
المـــــــــــــــــــقادير
كاس دقيق +3بيضات+ثلاث ارباع كاس سكر مطحون+ملعقه بكن بودر +ملعقه فانيليا +نصف كاس زيت+2شوكولاته فليك+3ملاعق كاكاو بودره +ثلاث ارباع كاس حليب سائل --
طريقة التحضير
الطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــريقة..
نضع في خلاط الكيك (السكر+الزيت+الفانيليا+الحليب+الكاكاو البودرة)وتخلط جيداثم يؤخذ منها مقدار نصف كأس وتوضع جانبا نضع البيض على الخليط المتبقي في الخلاط ويخلط جيدا ثم يضاف الدقيق والبكن بودر ويخلط جيدا تدهن الصينية ويصب الخليط فيها وتدخل الفرن حتى تتحمر ثم تخرج من الفرن وتخرم بالشوكة ويصب عليها الخليط ألأول حتى يتخلل الكيكة جيدا ثم نرش عليها شوكولاتة الفليك وتترك حتى تبرد ثم تقدم

----------


## دموع الورد

الكب كيك....( كيكة الروب )



المكونات والمقادير
كوبين طحين - كوب ونص سكر
- كوب سمن
- علبة روب ( زبادي )
- 4 بيضات
- ملعقة طعام ونصف بيكنج باودر
- ملعقة صغيرة فانيليا
طريقة التحضير
يخلط السمن والسكر حتى يصبح كالكريمة .... ثم نضيف الروب ونخلط جيدا
نضيف البيض واحدة تلو الأخرى مع الفانيليا ونخلط لمدة دقيقتين
أخيرا نضيف الطحين المخلوط بالبيكنج باودر ونخلط لمدة دقيقتين
يوزع الخليط في أوراق الكب كيك حتى المنتصف … ثم يخبز في فرن متوسط الحرارة حتى ينضج
يحمر الوجه ويخرج من الفرن
ممكن ان نقلل كمية السكر فقط كوب واحد..
ممكن استبدال كوب السمن بكوب الزيت...لتجنب استخدام السمن لدسمها,,.. ولن يؤثر بشكل سلبي على الطعم ...
وانتبهي .. ضعي 3/4 الكوب من الزيت وبعد انتهاء باقي المقادير تاكدي من سمك العجينة إذا كانت سميكة وثقيلة يعني إنها تحتاج لباقي الزيت
تعديل على كيكة الروب

اذا كنت لا تحبي الكب كيك
نفس المقادير
بس نستبدل علبة الروب بكوب حليب
وكوب السمنة بكوب زيت
ونخلط مع الطحين والبيكنج باودر نص كوب جوز الهند
وتوضع في صينية مستطيلة ويرش الوجه بجوز الهند والجوز المجروش
وتخبز في فرن متوسط الحرارة حتى تنضج ثم يحمر الوجه

طريقة التقديم: مع الشاي

----------


## دموع الورد

الكيك الملفوف بالشكولاته والتوت البري



المكونات والمقادير
نصف كوب دقيق
ربع كوب كاكاو بودرة ..
3 بيضات
نصف كوب سكر
ربع كوب شكولاته مرة مبشورة
ملعقة طعام واحدة من الماء الساخن
ملعقة واحدة اضافية سكر بودرة
كوب وربع من الكريمة ا لمخفوقة
علبة من حبوب لتوت البري المجمدة ..

طريقة التحضير
1 – تدهن صينية مستطيلة مساحتها 30 * 25 سم بالزيت .. يغطى قعرها وجانبيها بورق زبدة ويدهن بالزيت بالفرشاة ..

2 ينخل الدقيق ومسحوق الكاكاو 3 مرات .

3 – يخفق البيض بالخفاقة الكهربائية في وعاء مدة 4 – 5 دقايق او حتى يصبح كثيفا ولونه اصفر باهت ..
يضاف السكر بالتدريج ويخفق المزيج دون انقطاع حتى يصبح لونه ابيض مائلا الى الاصفر

4 – تستعمل ملعقة معدنية لاضافة الدقيق المنخول ومسحوق الكاكاو والشوكلا والماء وتحريكهم قليلا بخفة وسرعة . ويصب المزيجبالتساوي في الصينية وينعم سطحه .. يخبز في فرن 180 درجة س او 350 درجه ف لمده 12 الى 15 حتى يصبح لونه ذهبي ويبقى طريا ..

5 - توضع ورق مشمع على قماشة جافة وينثر فوقها السكر الاضافي . يقلب الجاتو مع الورقة ويترك مدة دقيقتين .. ثم يلف الجاتو مع الورقة التي تحت الجاتو بعناية ويترك مدة 5 دقايق ..

6 – يبسط الجاتو ثانية وتنزع الورقة عنه ثم يدهن سطحه بالكريمة وحبوب التوت .. يعاد لف الاجتو على بعضه وتشذب اطرافه ..

والآن قدميه واستمتعي




طريقة التقديم: يقدم مع الشاي

----------


## mylife079

المجدرة 

المقادير: 

1 كوب عدس حب 

6 كوب ماء 

4/1 كوب أرز 

1 بصلة صغيرة 

4/1 كوب سمن 

1 ملعقة صغيرة ملح 

2/1 ملعقة صغيرة كمون 

الطريقة: 

يوضع الماء في طنجرة على النار ويضاف إليه العدس والأرز وتترك حتى تغلي. بعد أن يغلي المزيج تخفف النار وتترك مدة ساعة ونصف. عندما ينفخ العدس والأرز يصبان مع الماء الموجود في الطنجرة في مطحنة الخضار وتُحاس (تتقلى) المواد جيداً. يوضع المزيج المهروس على نار متوسطة ويضاف إليه الملح والكمون. تفرم البصلة ناعماً وتحمر في السمن مع التحريك على نار معتدلة. يضاف البصل إلى العدس ويترك على نار خفيفة مدة خمس دقائق. يسكب في طبق ويقدم بارداً مع البصل الأخضر والفجل. وطبق من السلطة.

----------


## دموع الورد

الـفـالـودة



المكونات والمقادير
1 باكيت شعيرية
- 1 علبة × 397غ حليب نستله المكثف المحلى
- 1 كوب ماء دافئ
- 2/1 ملعقة صغيرة زعفران
- 1 كوب مكعبات مانجو طازجة
- 1 كوب كرز طازج
- 1 كلغ آيس كريم فراولة
طريقة التحضير
تقطع الشعيرية وتسلق لمدة 10 دقائق ثم تصفى جيداً وتغسل بماء بارد وتترك حتى تصفى.
يمزج حليب نستله المكثف المحلى بالماء الدافئ ويضاف له الزعفران.
تسكب الشعيرية بطبق عالي الحواف وتسوى بشكل جيد حتى يغطى الطبق كاملاً
يسكب فوقها الحليب والزعفران، ثم توضع الفاكهة وتسوى
يغطى الطبق كاملاً بالآيس كريم، ثم يدخل بالثلاجة لمدة 60 دقيقة ويقدم بارداً

----------


## دموع الورد

كيكة البسكويت 



المكونات والمقادير
1-باكيت ونصف بسكويت الشاي مطحون
4- بيضات
--نصف كاس كبير من الزيت
--نصف كاس كبير من السكر
--ملعقه بيكنج بودر
--6 - ملاعق جوز [[ عين الجمل ]] او فستق

الوجه ;;
6- كيري
-- علبه حليب مركز [[ نستله]
--شوكلاته سائله او سكر محروقه
طريقة التحضير
1-- يخلط البيض والزيت والسكر والجوز او الفستق مع بعض
ثم يضاف البيكنج بودر والبسكويت المطحون الى ان يصبح متجانسا
2-- توضع في صينيه وتدخل الفرن لمدة ثلث ساعه
3-- يخلط الكيري والحليب المركز في الخلاط
4-- بعد ان يبردالكيك يصب الخليط
5-- يزين بالكاكو السائله او السكر المحروق

----------


## دموع الورد

> المجدرة 
> المقادير: 
> 
> 1 كوب عدس حب 
> 
> 6 كوب ماء 
> 
> 4/1 كوب أرز 
> 
> ...


شكرا جزيلا على الاكله الطيبه...و ارجوا المشاركه دائما

----------


## دموع الورد

مــعبـوج الفــلـفـــل الحـــار


 
التعريف بالوصفة
طبق اماراتي
المكونات والمقادير
المقادير
11 حبةفلفل أخضر حار طازج
3 ملعقة أكل حلبة حب مطحونة
1 ملعقة أكل صلصة طماطم
1 ملعقة صغيرة بهار كاري
5 ملاعق زيت زيتون
ملعقة صغيرة ملح
طريقة التحضير
الطريقة
1-يغسل الفلفل ثم يقطع قطع صغيرة ثم يدق حتى يلين.
2-تخلط جميع المقادير مع الفلفل.
3-توضع الخلطة في علبة وتحفظ في الثلاجة لحين الأستخدام.
يأكل هذا المعبوج مع الرز.

وهني وعافي

----------


## دموع الورد

محشي ورق العنب



المكونات والمقادير
علبة ورق عنب
ملح
فنجال عصير الليمون
1/2 كوب ارز مصري
مرق دجاج أو مرق لحم
زيت زيتون
ربع ملعقة سماق
ربع ملعقة نعناع يابس
حبتان بطاطس مقطعه حلقات
طريقة التحضير
الطريقة:

- يوضع ورق العنب في ماء مغلي لمدة ثلاث دقائق ثم يصفى ويترك ليبرد قليلاً .
- ثم تعد الحشوه بخلط الرز المصري والسماق وملعقة عصير ليمون والملح والنعناع .
- ثم تحشى كل واحده على حده ويصف البطاطس في اسفل القدر ثم يرص المحشي جيداً فوقه حتى ينتهي المقدار
- يوضع عليه قليل من المرق ويوضع على نار هادئه مع رصه بصحن حتى لايتفكك المحشي مع زيادة المرق كلما لزم الامر .
- قبل ان يستوي بقليل يضاف إليه عصير الليمون وزيت الزيتون ويترك حتى يستوي ثم يقلب في صحن التقديم ويزين بحلقات الطماطم والليمون .

----------


## دموع الورد

أ ومليت



المكونات والمقادير
4 بيضات 2 ملعقة حليب بودرة 2 ملعقة سمن علبة صغيرة جبنة كرفت ملح فلفل أسود
طريقة التحضير
تفرم الجبنة الكرفت بالمفرمة اليدوية يخلط البيض والجبن والحليب والفلفل ا لأسود والملح بالملعقة ضعي السمن في المقلاة ثم صبي فيها الخليط ويترك حتى يتحمر من الأسفل ثم يقلب ويترك على نار هادئة حتى يتحمر الوجه ثم أطفئي النار وقدميه ]

----------


## دموع الورد

متبل الباذنجان



المكونات والمقادير
3 حبات كبيرة باذنجان أسود المشوي والمقشر والمخلوط بالخلاط

3 ملعقة طحينة

8 فصوص ثوم مهروس

1 علبة صغيرة زبادي

ملح.

زيت الزيتون
طريقة التحضير
اخلطي جميع المقادير جيدا باليد او بالخلاط

وزيني الصحن بشرائح الخيار او الطملطم او البقدونس

وبالعافية

----------


## دموع الورد

تابع........

----------


## دموع الورد

تابع..............

----------


## mylife079

شوربة العدس 



المقادير: 

2/1 كوب أرز 

6 كوب ماء 

2/1 ملعقة ملح صغيرة 

2/1 ملعقة صغيرة كمون ناعم 

1 رشة بهار 

1 بصلة مفرومة ناعماً 

4/1 كوب سمن أو زيت نباتي 

2/1 باقة من البقدونس المفروم 

مكعبات من الخبز المحمص أو المحمر بالسمن 

الطريقة: 

ينقى العدس من الأوساخ ويغسل جيداً يوضع العدس في وعاء من الماء والأرز المغسول على النار حتى يغلي ثم تخفف الحرارة ويترك على النارمدة ساعة ونصف. 

يرفع عن النار ويطحن مزيج العدس بطاحونة الخضار بعد إضافة نصف كوب من الماء إلى العدس الموجود بالطاحونة. 

يوضع مزيج العدس المطحون على النار ويضاف إليه الملح والكمون والبهار. تفرم البصلة ناعماً وتلوح في السمن أو الزيت حتى تذبل ثم تضاف إلى مزيج العدس ويترك مع البصل على النار لمدة خمس دقائق. 

يزين الحساء بالبقدونس المفروم ومكعبات الخبز المحمر ويقدم.

----------


## mylife079

العجة 
المقادير: 

6 بيضات مخفوقات 

4 ملاعق بقدونس مفرومة 

2 ملعقة زيت زيتون 

1 قبضة من النعنع الطازج 

ملح وفلفل حسب الرغبة 

1 قبضة من الدقيق 

الطريقة: 

ضــع الزيت في المقلاة حتى يسـخن «اخلط العناصر الأخرى جيــــداً بشرط أن ترش الطـحين على المزيج بالتدريج حتى لا (يدعدر). عندما تحمر العجة من الأسفل اقلبها حتى تحمر من الوجهين.

----------


## mylife079

ورق العنب



المقادير: 

نصف كغم ورق عنب + 3 بصلات + 1 كغم بندورة حمراء «يمكن الاستغناء عنها» + نصف كوب سمن أو زيت نباتي. 

الحشو: 

نصف كغم لحمة مفرومة ناعماً + نصف كوب سمن أو زيت نباتي + كوب أرز + بهار وملح وقرفة وفلفل. 

الطريقة: 

يسلق ورق العنب، يغسل الأرز ويخلط باللحم والتوابل والملح يقشر البصل ويقطع حلقات يوضع في قعر القدر، تقشر البندورة وتفرم حلقات وتوضع في القدر وترش بالملح. يصب السمن فوق البندورة، تمد ورقة العنب على طبق بحيث يلاصق سطحها الأملس سطح الطبق، ويوضع فوقها قليل من الحشو وتطوى الجوانب وتلف. يصف الورق فوق البندورة والبصل في القدر ثم توضع بقية البندورة فوق طبقة الورق المحشو وتغطى حلقات البندورة ببقية طبقات الورق المحشو. يضغط على الورق بصحن حتى لا يتبعثر عند الغليان ويغمر سطح الورق بالماء الساخن ويوضع على نار متوسطة حتى يغلي. ثم تخفف النار ويترك على النار حتى يمتص الورق الماء لمدة نصف ساعة ثم يغمر الورق مرة ثانية بالماء المغلي ويترك على النار حتى يجف المرق ثم تقلب الطنجرة في صحن كبير ويقدم ساخناً مع اللبن.

----------


## mylife079

ورق الملفوف 


المقادير: 

ملفوفة متوسطة الحجم + ملح + ربع كوب سمن + رأس ثوم كامل + نصف كوب عصير ليمون - الحشو. 

كوب ونصف أرز، نصف كوب لحم مفروم ناعم، نصف كوب سمن أو زيت نباتي + ملعقة صغيرة ملح + بهار وقرفة. 

الطريقة: 

يقطع جذع الملفوف بالسكين وتزال الأوراق ورقة ورقة، تسلق الأوراق بالماء الغالي لمدة دقيقة ثم يرفع الملفوف من الماء ويصفى. 

تقطع الأوراق المسلوقة إلى قطع متوسطة، يحضر الحشو «خليط الأرز مع اللحم والبهار والقرفة والسمن» تصف عروق الملفوف في قعر القدر ثم ننثر فصوص الثوم فوق العروق ويضاف السمن، توضع أوراق الملفوف المحشو فوق العروق بالترتيب ثم ترص بصحن حتى لا تتبعثر. 

يغمر ورق الملفوف المحشو بالماء ويوضع على النار حتى يغلي. ثم تخفف النار تحته ويترك عليها حتى يجف الماء لمدة نصف ساعة ثم يغمر الورق مرة ثانية بالماء المغلي وعصير الحامض ويترك على نار خفيفة مدة ساعة حتى يجف المرق، تقلب الطنجرة فوق طبق ويقدم ساخناً مع اللبن المخلوط بالثوم والنعنع اليابس.

----------


## دموع الورد

السلطة التركية



المكونات والمقادير
حبة باذنجان كبيرة مشوية
ملعقتين أكل عصير ليمون
حبتين طماطم مفرومتين خشن
حبتين خيار مفرومتين خشن مع ترك القشرة الخارجية
حبة بصل مفروم خشن
نص باقة بقدونس
نص كوب حمص حب مسلوق
ثلاث ملاعق كبيرة زيت زيتون
ملح وكمون حسب الرغبة
طريقة التحضير
- نشوي الباذنجان بالفرن وذلك بعمل ثقوب في قشرته السوداء للسماح لمائة المتبخر بالخروج من الباذنجان وإلا تمزق.
2- نخرجه من الفرن ونضعه مباشرة تحت الماء البارد ونقشره ونحفظ اللب جانبا.
3- نقطع الطماطم والخيار والبصل والبقدونس ونخلطهم مع بعض ثم نضيف الحمص والباذنجان والبهارات وعصير الليمون والزيت الزيتون وتقدم باردة.

----------


## دموع الورد

سلطة الملفوف بالجزر والمايوني



المكونات والمقادير
حبة ملفوف صغيرة
ثلاث حبات جزر
خمس ملاعق مايونيز
بصلة صغيرة مفرومة
ملعقة خل
ملح
ثوم حسب الرغبة
طريقة التحضير
1-يغسل الملفوف ويقطع إلى أربع قطع ويفرم بجهاز مولينكس أو فرم ناعم بالسكين
2-يبشر الجزر ويخلط مع الملفوف فى صحن التقديم
3-تضع المايونيز والبصل والخل والملح والثوم على المقادير السابقة وتقلب جيداً ، وتقدم

** ملاحظة ** : تترك نصف ساعة بالثلاجة قبل التقديم

----------


## دموع الورد

التبوله


التعريف بالوصفة
يستخدم الماء الساخن لنقع البرغل للسرعة، حتى تطرى حبات البرغل سريعا، إلا أن البعض يفضل أن ينقع البرغل بالليمون وليس بالماء ويتم ذلك قبل استخدامه ويترك ليطرى وفي هذه الحالة لا يتم اضافة المزيد من الليمون للتبولة.
المكونات والمقادير
2 كوب بقدونس مفروم ناعم
30 ورقة نعنع أخضر أو 2 ملعقة صغيرة نعنع ناشف مطحون
1/3 كوب عصير ليمون
1/3 كوب برغل
3 حبات بندورة (طماطم) متوسطة الحجم
5 ملاعق طعام زيت زيتون
3 حبات بصل أخضر كبار، يستخدم الجزء الأبيض فقط
ملح حسب الرغبة
طريقة التحضير
1.يفرم البقدونس مع النعنع الأخضر فرما ناعما، ثم يفرم الجزء الأبيض من البصل الأخضر فرما ناعما أيضا ويضاف للبقدونس.
2.تفرم البندورة فرما ناعما وتضاف للبقدونس.
3.يسخن بعض الماء ويوضع فوق البرغل بحيث يغمر البرغل وتحس حبات البرغل فإذا كانت طرية تصفى من الماء الزائد وتعصر باليد قليلا ثم تضاف للبقدونس.
4.يضاف الليمون وزيت الزيتون والملح للتبولة وتحرك ثم تقدم.

----------


## دموع الورد

سلطة الجزر



المكونات والمقادير
10 حبات جزر كبيرة.
2 حبتا خيار صغيرة.
100 غرام زبيب.
1 ملعقة طعام عصير ليمون حامض.
1/2 ملعقة صغيرة زنجبيل مطحون.
1 ملعقة صغيرة قرفة.
1 ملعقة طعام عسل.
1/3 كوب زيت زيتون.
قليلاً من الفلفل الأسود+ ملح.
1/2 كوب لوز مقشر ومحمص.
طريقة التحضير
اغسلي الجزر والخيار. قشري الجزر وابشريه بالمبشرة يدوياً ثم قطعي الخيار إلى قطع متوسطة الحجم.
ـ اخلطي الجزر المبشور مع الخيار والزبيب.
ـ ضعي عصير الليمون الحامض مع الزنجبيل والقرفة والعسل وزيت الزيتون والفلفل واخلطيهم جيداً حتى يمتزجوا مع بعض.
ـ صبي الخليط فوق الجزر والخيار والزبيب واخلطيهم جيداً حتى يمتزجوا وضعي قليلاً من الملح حسب الرغبة.
ـ ضعي السلطة في طبق التقديم ثم انثري فوقها اللوز المحمص
طريقة التقديم: مع الغداء

----------


## دموع الورد

الحراق بأصبعه




التعريف بالوصفة
طبق شامي
المكونات والمقادير
كاسة عدس اسود
-حزمة كزبرة
-راس ثوم مقشر ومهروس
-ملح
-دبس رمان
-3بصلات
-ثلاث ارباع كاسة معكروتة قطع صغيرة مبسطة لانه الطريقة القديمة الاصلية بمربعات عجين بمقاس تقريبا 1 سم بس نحنا صرنا ندور على الاسهل .
المعكرونة مسلوقة حتى ماتأخذ مية العدس
-عصير ليمونة
طريقة التحضير
-نسلق العدس مع 5 كاسات ماء ليطرى مو لينفعس
-نفرم الكزبرة ونضعها مع الثوم بمقلاية مع كمية منيحة من زيت الزيتون ونقلبها شي عشر دقائقوتتركها جانبا
-نقطع البصل جوانح نقليه ليصر لونه ذهبي وتتركه جانبا
وقت ينسلق العدس نضفله المعكرونة + ثلاث ارباع كمية الكزبرة + ثلاث ارباع كمية البصل
وعصير الليمونة والملح ونأتي لاهم شي الحمض اذا ركز يعتي ركزت الاكلة يعني بياخد من شي 3 ملاعق كبار دبس رمان وانت كل ما تضيفي ملعقة ذوقي الحمض ليعجبك ويكون واضح وعلى فكرة الحمض بيبان اكثر ليبرد وضيفي عليه نصف فنجان زيت زيتون واتركيهن على نار
هادية ربع ساعة
صبيه بجاط متوسط وزينيه بباقي الكزبرة والبصل وقطع الخبز المربعة الصغيرة و اذا عملتيه بالعجين زينيه بالعجين المقلي بس زيدي على مية العدس 3كاسات والف صحة

----------


## دموع الورد

باذنجان بالجبن



مكونات والمقادير
كيلو باذنجان
ملح + فلفل
بصله صغيره
ملعقتين أكل طحين
علبة طماط محفوظه
بقدونس مفروم
ملعقة شاي ريحان مجفف
جبنة مزرولا
كوب جبن بارميشان جاف
زيت للقلي

طريقة التحضير


- تنزع رؤوس الباذنجان ويقطع بالطول إلى قطع سميكه نوعاً ما ثم ترش بالملح وتترك ساعه .
- تجفف عن الماء وتغطى بالطحين .
-يسخن الزيت وتقلى قطع الباذنجان على الوجهين حتى تحمر .
- يفرم البصل ويحمس بالزيت حتى يذبل ثم تفرم الطماطم مع الصلصة وتوضع على البصل .
- تتبل ثم يضاف عليها الريحان وتترك لمدة خمس دقائق .
- ترص طبقه من الباذنجان في صينيه بايركس وتغطى بطبقه من جبنة المزرولا المقطعة شرائح
- ثم ترش بقليل من جبنة البارميشان ثم صلصة الطماط وهكذا حتى ينتهي المقدار .
- ثم تدخل الفرن لمدة ربع ساعه ويحمر الوجه

----------


## دموع الورد

الطبق المقبل ....

تابع.....

----------


## ajluni top

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Bl (24): 

خلص بيكفي فطست من الجوع

----------


## دموع الورد

> خلص بيكفي فطست من الجوع


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

سندوتشات الكودو



طبق مميز
المقادير:

بصل مقطع شرائح طوليه
قليل من الزيت
دجاج مقطع شرائح
بهارات والملح والفلفل الاسود
فلفل بارد مقطع شرائح
3او 4 ملاعق صلصه الصويا
(طماطم,خس,ملفوف)
خبز صامولي
مايونيز وكاتشب
اي نوع من الجبن(تشدر,او جبن الشرائح,او موازريلا)



الطريقة:

احمسي بصل مقطع شرائح طوليه مع قليل من الزيت
ثم اضيفي عليه دجاج مقطع شرائح واضيفي معه البهارات والملح والفلفل الاسود
بعد 10 دقائق او ربع ساعه اضيفي عليه شرائح فلفل بارد مقطع شرائح
اتركيه خمس دقائق ثم اضيفي عليه تقريبا 3او 4 ملاعق صلصه الصويا
بكذا نكون انتهينا من الدجاج
قطعي سلطه الكودو والتي هي عباره عن(طماطم,خس,ملفوف)
ادهني الخبز الصامولي بمايونيز وكاتشب
ضعي في وسطها حشوه الدجاج
وبالاخير ضعي السلطه وممكن اضافه اي نوع من الجبن فوقه(تشدر,او جبن الشرائح,وممكن تضعين موازريلا)
قطعيها وقدميها
وبالف عافيه ان شاء الله

----------


## دموع الورد

الهمبرجر البيتي


طبق مميز
المقادير:

كيلو من لحم العجل أو الخروف
حبة بصل مفروم
قرن فلفل حار أخضر مفروم ( اختياري )
ملعقة كبيرة طحين
بيضة واحدة
ملعقة كبيرة ملح
فلفل أسود , بهارات مشكلة , القليل من القرفة
القليل من الزيت للقلي خبز الفرنسي الخاص بالهمبورجر ( شكل دائري)

- للتزيين:
مايونيز
ورق خس
شرائح من البندورة
حلقات من البصل


الطريقة:

- افرمي اللحمة و البصل في ماكينة فرم اللحمة .
- اخلطي الفلفل الأخضر و الطحين و البيضة و الملح و البهارات مع اللحمة المفرومة جيداً.
- ضعي ملعقتان أو ثلاث ملاعق من مزيج اللحمة في حلقة معدنية و اضغطي عليها لتحصلي على قرص الهمبرغر أو خذي قطعه من اللحمه و كوريها ثم ابسطيها براحة اليد لتحصلي على الشكل المطلوب .
- قلي أقراص اللحمة بالقليل من الزيت في مقلاة تيفال و قلبيها على الوجهين حتى تنضج .
- شقي خبز الهمبرغر من النصف و ضعي في داخله قليل من المايونيز و ضعي فوقه ورقة خس ثم قرص اللحمة و فوقها حلقة بندورة و بصل .
- قدمي السندويش مع البطاطا المقلية .

----------


## دموع الورد

سندويش أقراص النعناع

طبق مجرب
المقادير:

لحمة غنم هبرة مفرومة بشكل ناعم جداً
بهار
رشة قرفة
نعناع مجفف
ثوم مدقوق

- الصلصة :
ليمون معصور
زيت زيتون
ثوم مفروم
القليل من الملح

- المواد اللازمة لتحضير السندويش :
خبز صمون
بندورة مقطعة شرائح
مخلل الخيار مقطع إلى عيدان


الطريقة:

- اخلطي اللحمة الهبرة المفرومة مع الثوم و تبليها بالبهارات و ادعكيها جيداً .
- بللي يديك بالماء البارد و شكلي اللحمة بشكل أقراص مثل أقرص الهمبرغر .
- كرري العملية حتى تنتهي كل كمية اللحمة لديكِ ثم اقلي الأقراص في طواية تيفال بشوية سمنة أو زيت و قلبيهم على الوجهين حتى يستووا و ضعيهم في طبق جانباً .
- ممكن أن تسوي أقراص اللحمة في صينية مدهونة بفرن متوسط الحرارة .
- حضري الصلصة بمزج مكوناتها بشكل جيد , ثم انقعي اقراص اللحمة في الصلصة لمدة ست ساعات على الأقل و يفضل أن تنقع لمدة يوم .

- طريقة التقديم :
- افتحي الصمون من المنتصف و اسقيه بصلصة الليمون و الزيت , لا تكثري من الصلصة حتى لا تبتل الصمونة .
- رتبي أقراص اللحمة في الصمون و ضعي فوقها شرائح البندورة و المخلل .
- ضعيها في السيب ( الشواية الكهربائية ) حتى يسخن الخبز و قدمي السندويش فوراً .

----------


## mylife079

معمول العيد


المقادير :

2 قالب زبدة وسط .

نصف فنجان شاي سكر ناعم .

بيضتان .

ملعقة شاي فانيليا .

ملعقة طعام بكينج بودر .

6 ملاعق حليب بودرة .

نصف فنجان شاي زيت .

نصف فنجان شاي ماء .

5 كاسات دقيق ابيض .

أي نوع من أنواع المكسرات المطحونة مع سكر بودرة أو تمر .

الطريقة :

تخلط جميع المقادير بدون دقيق و بكينج بودر و يعجن جيداً بالخلاط الكهربائي .

يوضع الخليط في الاناء و يوضع عليه الدقيق و يعجن جيداً حتى تتكون لديكي عجينة متماسكة تشكل حسب الرغبة .

تحشي بالمكسرات أو تمر و ترص في الصينية تدخل الفرن و تحمر من الاسفل حتى تنضج ثم تحمر من الأعلى .

----------


## mylife079

دموع الورد الجوع عاطل

----------


## دموع الورد

لفائف البف بستري بالدجاج



المكونات والمقادير
8 صدور دجاج
عجينة البيف باستري
ملعقه صغيره من كلاً من:
( ملح + فلفل اسود + كاري + زعفران + فلفل اسود + كمون + ملح ليمون )
2ملعقة طعام خل
2 ملعقة طعام عصير ليمون
1 ملعقة صغيره بشر ليمون
1كأس جبنه شيدر مقطعه مكعبات


طريقة التحضير
اخلطي مقادير التوابل مع عصير وبشر الليمون والخل وقطعي الدجاج
لقطع صغيره وضعيها في الخليط واحفظيها في الثلاجه لمدة ساعتين
حتى تكتسب الطعم والنكهه ثم تخرج من الثلاجه وتشوح على النار في
قليل من الزيت حتى تنضج وتترك لتبرد . سخّني الفرن ، افردي العجينة ؛
وقسميها إلى مثلثات . قومي بوضع قطعة الدجاج في بداية الجزء العريض
وضعي فوقها قطعه جبن ولفيها مثل السويسرول بحيث تظهر اطراف
الدجاجه ( لابد أن تكون الدجاجه اكبر حجما من حجم مثلثات العجين ) .
رصيها في صينيه مدهونه واخبزيها في الفرن من 10 إلى 12 دقيقة
أو حتى تنضج .
ولمزيد من الإقتراحات : جبن تشادر مع البصل الأخضر ، جبن تشيدر
ومرتديلا أو جبن بارميسان بالبصل المقلي اوالفلافل المقلّية
و الخس و هكذا

طريقة التقديم: بزين بالخس والطماطم[/COLOR]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والله يا محمد الجوع كافر 

انا كمان شوي بدي روح على البيت على شان افطر

----------


## دموع الورد

> دموع الورد الجوع عاطل


والله انا متت من الجوع :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

> معمول العيد
> 
> 
> المقادير :
> 
> 2 قالب زبدة وسط .
> 
> نصف فنجان شاي سكر ناعم .
> 
> ...



يا الله شو بحبه...منيح انه العيد قرب

----------


## دموع الورد

> والله يا محمد الجوع كافر 
> 
> انا كمان شوي بدي روح على البيت على شان افطر


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

الخبز بالثوم



المكونات والمقادير
صمون
زبدة
ثوم مدقوق
زعتر
جبن موزيريلا
طريقة التحضير
أحضري الخبز الصمون وقطعيه بالشكل المناسب مثلما ترغبين ..
أذيبي على نار هادئة جدا قليل من الزبدة وأضيفي لها الثوم المدقوق وقليل من الزعتر الناشف وأدهني بهذا الخليط وجه الخبز الموزع في صنية ..
ثم ضعي على وجه كل قطعة من الصمون القليل من جبن المازوريلا
الآن ضعي الصينية بالفرن مدة بسيطة حتى يذوب الجبن ويسيح

وصحتييييييييين وعافية

----------


## دموع الورد

بيتزة خفيفة ومبتكرة



المكونات والمقادير
عدد 2 خبز فرنسي حجم صغير (ويمكن استخدام الصمون لكن الخبز الفرنسي الذ)
5 حبات طماطم متوسطة
1 بصل حجم كبير
3 ملاعق بقدونس مفرومة
5 ملاعق خل + ملعقتان زيت زيتون + ملح
زبدة
طريقة التحضير
تقطع الخضروات مكعبات صغيرة جداً ويضاف لها الخل والزيت والملح وتحفظ جانباً لمدة ربع ساعة أو اكثر.

اثناء ذلك..
قسمي الخبز إلى قسمين بالطول... وامسحي بكمية وافرة من الزبدة.
تخلصي من ماء الخضار .. بوضعها في مصفاة ..
ضعي الخلطة على شرائح الخبز.
ادخلي البيتزا في الفرن على ان تشعلي النار من الأعلى فقط.. حتى يبداً لون الخضار بالتغير قليلاً ... تقريباً 10 - 15 دقيقة على الأكثر .. وعلى حسب فرنك طبعاً

----------


## mylife079

البيتزا




المقادير :ـ
6 كأس طحين
1 كأس زيت 
2 كأس ماء
2 ملعقة كبيرة خميرة 
2 ملعقة كبيرة سكر
4 ملاعق كبيرة حليب بودرة 
1 ملعقة كبيرة ملح 
2 بيضة 


مقادير الخلطة :ــ 
6 حبات طماطم
2 حبتين بصل 
علبة فطر مقطع 
ملح ، بهارات ، ملح الليمون ... 
زيتون شرائح 
فلفل اخضر تقطعه إلى قطع صغيرة 
جبنه مازوريلا ....


طريقة عجن العجين :ــ
يوضع الطحين في وعاء و توزع الخميرة و السكر و الملح و الحليب على الطحين و نضع حفرة في وسط الطحين ونضع في الحفرة الزيت و البيض و الماء و ثم نعجنها وبعدما تكتمل عملية العجن ، نتركها حوالي ساعة أو ساعتين حتى يتضاعف حجمها ...


طريقة تحضير خلطة البيتزا :ــ
نضع قليل من الزيت في القدر على النار ، نكون قد قطعنا الطماطم و البصل و الفطر و ثم نضعهم في وعاء الزيت و نضيف لها ملح و قليل من ملح الليمون و البهارات والفلفل .
نتركها حتى تغلي و تذبل ، ثم نطفئ من تحتها النار .....


طريقة الخبز :ــ
ندهن الصينية بقليل من السمن ثم تفرد العجينة وندهن وجهها بقليل من الكتشب و ثم نضع فوقها الخلطة التي أعددناها و الزيتون المبشور و الفلفل الأخضر المقطع و نضعها في الفرن حتى تنضج ثم نخرجها و نغطيها بالجبنة.... ثم نرجعها إلى الفرن حتى تسيح الجبنه و يصبح لونها ذهبي.... ثم نخرجها و تقدم ساخنة و صحتين و هنا ....

----------


## دموع الورد

الكلوب ساندويتش 


المكونات والمقادير
شرائح توست طري .
جبن شرائح (( نوع الجبن غير محدد )) .
خس .
حلقات بصل .
مايونيز .
دجاج مسلوق .
شرائح طماطم رفيعة .
بيض مقلي ((عيون)) .
طريقة التحضير
ضعي فوق شريحة التوست الأولى : شريحة جبن + شريحة طماطم ((ممكن اضافة الخيار أيضا)) + شريحة خيار حلقة بصل ثم ضعي فوق ما سبق شريحة توست أخرى وضعي فوقها بيضة مقلية ثم ضعي شريحة أخيرة وضعي فوقها : الدجاج (( بعد ان يخلط بالمايونيز)) ثم ضعي الخس . و طبعاً يمكن إضافة المخللات و هذا حسب الرغبة .

أدخلي الساندويتش الخاصة في ماكينة خاصة بتحميص وتسخين التوست (( وبعد أن تتحمر أطراف التوست ويصبح أعلى التوست محمراً على شكل خطوط ذهبية جميلة .. أخرجيه لكي يبرد قليلا ومن ثم قطعي كل مربع توست إلى أربع قطع ..

إقطعي التوست على هيئة العلامة X و النتيجة 4: مثلثات...
ضعي عوداً في كل مثلث لتتماسك طبقات التوست جميعاً .

----------


## دموع الورد

> البيتزا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> المقادير :ـ
> 6 كأس طحين
> 1 كأس زيت 
> 2 كأس ماء
> ...


والله انته دايما بتحط الاكلات الي انا بموت عليها.. :SnipeR (30):

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## دموع الورد

مشروب الشوكولا



التعريف بالوصفة
مشروب ساخن ولذيذ لشتاء دافيء
المكونات والمقادير
3 كوب لبن.
- 13 كوب شيكولاته مفرومه ( نصف محلاه ).
- 1 ملعقة طعام سكر أبيض.
- 12 ملعقه صغيرة قرفة.
- بيضه واحدة.
طريقة التحضير
- ضعى اللبن في المايكرويف وقومى بتسخينه على المستوى العالى لمدة دقيقتين
ثم قومى بمزجه مع الشيكولاته والسكر والقرفة في إناء صغير. تخفق البيضة
حتى تنعم ثم تضاف إلى خليط الشيكولاته.

2- أعيدى الخليط إلى المايكرويف وشغليه لمدة 3 أو 4 دقائق على المستوى العالى
أو حتى يصبح ذو رغوة كثيفة ( كونى حذرة ولا تترك الخليط حتى درجة الغليان)
ثم قومى بصبه في 3 أقداح.. ويمكن تزيين الوجه برش القرفة على حسب الرغبة.

طريقة التقديم: مع البسكوت

----------


## دموع الورد

المانجو بالبرتقال





المكونات والمقادير
1 ثمرة مانجو مخفوقة جيدا
كوب عصير البرتقال فريش
1/2 كوب زبادي بدون دسم
ملعقة عسل
طريقة التحضير
امزجي كل المحتويات في الخلاط حتى يتجانس تماما
يوضع في اكواب زجاجية ويقدم في الحال
طريقة التقديم: مع الحلى

----------


## mylife079

كوكتيل 




المقادير :

2 موز
5 حبات فراولة
3 ملاعق حليب جاف
نصف ليتر ماء بارد

الطريقة:

نقطع الموز نضعة في مولينكس مع الفراولة مع حليب ثم نضيف الماء
يزين ببعض حبات الفراولة والموز

صحتين على قلبكم بالصحة و العافية

----------


## mylife079

نسكافيه بالحليب



المقادير :

ابريق شاي متوسط
2ملعقه صغيره نسكافيه
فنجان ونصف سكر
علبه حليب سائل 
ماء مغلي كافي . 

الطريقة :

نضع السكر والنسكافيه و الحليب في الابر يق ونحركه بملعقه جيدا ومن ثم نضيف الماء الى ان يمتلئ الابريق ويحرك جيدا بملعقه حتى يتجانس النسكافيه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله عليك يا محمد 

يا الله على كوب نسكافيه هلأ

----------


## mylife079

اعزمني معاذ على نسكافيه بقبل عزومتك

----------


## The Gentle Man

مشكوووورين على الوصفات الرائعه

----------


## mylife079

شو جنتل من الجوع دخلت هون صح ؟؟

----------


## دموع الورد

ما بحب النسكفيه

----------


## mylife079

> ما بحب النسكفيه


شو بدك طيب تشربي؟؟

----------


## دموع الورد

> شو بدك طيب تشربي؟؟


ممممم بدي كاكاو

----------


## باريسيا

*والله يعطيكي الف الف الف الف الف عافيه 

والله كفيتي ووفيتي 

ويسلمو اديكي*

----------


## دموع الورد

> *والله يعطيكي الف الف الف الف الف عافيه 
> 
> والله كفيتي ووفيتي 
> 
> ويسلمو اديكي*


الله يسلمك..شكرا

لسى فيه تكميله

----------


## محمد العزام

هو ضل في اكثر من هيك تكميله  :Db465236ff: 

شكرا

----------


## دموع الورد

> هو ضل في اكثر من هيك تكميله 
> 
> شكرا


طبعا فيه كتير اكلات بتعاون مع الشيفmylife

----------


## mylife079

> طبعا فيه كتير اكلات بتعاون مع الشيفmylife




 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

*طريقة تحضير الكاكاو

المقادير  
براد به ماء  
4 ملاعق بودرة كاكاو  
6 ملاعق سكر  
4 ملاعق حليب بودرة  

الطريقة  
نسخن الماء الذي في البراد 10 دقائق حتى يسخن.  
نضيف الكاكاو للماء (4ملاعق) ثم السكر(6 ملاعق) ثم الحليب البودرة (4 ملاعق) .*

----------


## mylife079

*طريقة تحضير القهوة



المقادير  
3 أكواب حليب  
ملعقتان قهوة " قهوة سريعة الذوبان مثل نسكافيه " لكل كوب 

ملعقتان سكر لكل كوب  
ربع ملعقة كاكاو لكل كوب  
لوح شوكولا سوداء  

الطريقة  
يذاب السكر في أكواب الحليب الثلاثة و يسخن على نار خفيفة حتى يبدأ في الغليان.   .يخلط كل من القهوة والكاكاو و3 قطع من الشوكولا السوداء ويتم إضافتها للحليب.   
يتم خلط جميع المقادير معاً حتى تغلي القهوة ثانيةً.   يوضع 3 قطع أخرى من الشوكولاتة السوداء في ال 3 أكواب وتصب فوقها القهوة.  
للتزيين ترش بعض القهوة على السطح.*

----------


## mylife079

*طريقة تحضير الكباتشينو



المقادير  
2 كوب ماء ساخن  
2 ملعقة حلى نسكافة  
6 ملاعق أكل حليب بودرة  
ملعقتين طعام قشطة  
سكر حسب الرغبة  

الطريقة  
تخلط جميع المقادير في الخلاط ماعدا القشطة وبعد خلطها توضع القشطة ويخلط حتى يكون رغوة ويصب في الأكواب .
يرش قليل من النسكافة على الوجه للتزيين ويقدم*

----------


## mylife079

*مقلوبة اردنية


دجاجه مقطعه الى ثمانيه قطع 
راس متوسط الحجم من الزهره<القرنبيط> 
كاسين كبيرتين ارز مصري 
كاس كبيره رز امريكي 
ملعقه صغيره كمون مطحون 
نصف ملعقه صغيره فلفل اسود مطحون 
نصف ملعقه صغيره بهار الفلفل المطحون 
خمس حبات هيل مطحون


الطريقة: 

- ننقع الرز كالمعتاد في ماء لمده نصف ساعه . 
- نسلق الدجاجه و نضع عليها جميع البهارات . 
- نقلي الزهره في زيت حار الى ان تحمر . 
- بعد ذلك نحضر القدر المراد الطهي به و نضع الدجاج المسلوق في القاع ثم نضع الزهره المقليه ثم الارز ونضع على الوجه ثلاث فصوص من الثوم المدقوق . 
- نضع فوقها مرقه الدجاج بحيث تكون في مستوى الارز و لا ترتفع عنه حتى لا يتعجن الارز حيث ان الزهره تاخذ حيز و لكنها لا تشرب من المرق . 
- تطبخ المقلوبة على نار عاليه في البدايه ثم تترك على نار هادئه يعني مثل الارز العادي . 
- بعد النضج تقلب كامله قي وعاء التقديم*

صحتين وعافية

----------


## mylife079

*مجدرة اردنية 


المقادير:

1/2 (نصف كيلو عدس) 
2 كاسة أرز 
3 بصلات متوسطة الحجم 
1 برغل منقى 
نصف كاس زيت زيتون لقلي البصل 
3 كاسات ماء مغلي 
ملح 
فلفل 


الطريقة: 

1/ يغسل الارز وينقع لمدة نصف ساعة 
2/ يسلق العدس نصف سلقة 
3/يقطع البصل الى جوانح ويقلى بزيت الزيتون حتى يحمر لونه 
ثم يسكت الماء المغلي . 
4/ بعد غسل الارز يضاف اليه العدس المسلوق والبرغل ويضاف الى البصل 
5/ نضيف الملح والفلفل والبهارات حسب الرغبة 

ملاحظة : تضاف او نقلل كمية الماء حسب الحاجة . 

وصحتين وعافية ....*

----------


## دموع الورد

> *طريقة تحضير الكاكاو
> 
> المقادير  
> براد به ماء  
> 4 ملاعق بودرة كاكاو  
> 6 ملاعق سكر  
> 4 ملاعق حليب بودرة  
> 
> الطريقة  
> ...


مممممممممممم...شكرا على الطريقه

----------


## دموع الورد

شوربة المعكرونة مع الكويكر



المكونات والمقادير
كيس معكرونة
كيس شوربة ماجي بالشعيرية
شوفان كويكر
قطعة زبدة صغيرة ( حسب الرغبة )
بصلة صغيرة مفرومة
فصين ثوم مفرومين
ملح + فلفل أسود
جزر مقطع
مشروم
بقدونس ( للتزيين )
ماء
زيت نباتي للتحمير
طريقة التحضير
1- نقوم بسلق المعكرونة وفي نفس الوقت
تحمير البصل والثوم إلى ان يصبح ذهبي اللون.

2- نحضر قدر عميق ونضيف فيه ماء ونسكب البصل والثوم الذي قمنا بتحميره ثم نضيف عليه كيس شوربة ماجي بالشعيرية والزبدة.

3- نضيف القليل من الفلفل الاسود ( حسب الرغبة ) والملح
ونترك الخليط لمدة 5 دقائق.

4- نضيف المعكرونة بعد سلقها وتنظيفها في قدر الشوربة ثم نضيف عليها الجزر والمشروم.

5- نضيف شوفان كويكر حسب كمية الشوربة على
ان لا تكثري منه لتكون الشوربة معتدلة القوام وليست
غليظة.

6- نترك الشوربة على نار هادئة لمدة عشر دقائق
ثم نصبها في صحن التقديم ونزينها بقليل من البقدونس
على الوجه ويقدم ساخنا.
طريقة التقديم: ساخن

----------


## دموع الورد

شوربة الدجاج بالمشروم 



التعريف بالوصفة
من مطبخ السفيرة
المكونات والمقادير
دجاج مسلوق وقطع صغيرا
بصل مفرومة ناعم
فصين ثوم
علبة مشروم (شرائح )
8 كوب ماء او زيادة
4 ملاعق كبيرة دقيق رقم 1
4 ملاعق كبيرة حليب بودرة
جزر مبشور
شعيرية ( صحن صغير )
فلفل أسود - ملح
طريقة التحضير
- يسلق الدجاج بالماء حتى ينضج تماما
- يتف الدجاج قطع صغير
- يوضع الدقيق والحليب البودرة على الماء المصفى بالمرق
- يقلى البصل ويحمر
- ثم يضاف اليه المشروم والدجاج والثوم والجزر ثم نضيفه في الشوربه المصفاة ويحرك جيدا ويترك ليغلى لمدة دقيقتين
- نحمر الشعيرية ونضيفها اليه
- ونتبل الشوربه بالملح والفلفل وتغلى لمدة دقيقتين
ثم تقدم

----------


## دموع الورد

شوربة الخضار




المكونات والمقادير
كيس مكرونة صينية (نودلز)
ملعقة أكل كبيرة شوفان
جزر مقطع قطع صغيرة
طماطم مقطع قطع صغيرة
فلفل بارد مقطع قطع صغيرة
ملح + بهار
ماء للسلق
طريقة التحضير
1.تسلق الخضار جبيداً.
2.يضاف إليه النودلز وتسلق معه.
3.يضاف الشوفان ويترك حتى يذوب مع النودلز والخضار.
4.توضع عليه بهارات النودلز والملح وقليل من البهار.
5.تمزج جيداً مع بعض وتترك مدة 5 دقائق ثم ترفع من على النار وتقدم في طبق الشوربة وتقدم ساخنة.

----------


## دموع الورد

شوربة الستركباتلا

المكونات والمقادير
2 فخذا دجاج.
1 جزرة.
1 بصلة.
2 عودا كرفس.
1 ملعقة صغيرة فلفل أسود.
ملح وفلفل.
0051 مليليتر ماء (6 أكواب تقريباً).
2 بيضتان.
60 غرام جبنة بارما مبشورة.
2 ملعقتا طعام بقدونس مفروم.
طريقة التحضير
ـ ضعي الدجاج في قدر مع الماء.
ـ قشري البصلة وقطعيها أرباعاً وأضيفيها إلى الدجاج.
ـ قطعي الجزرة إلى قطع كبيرة وأضيفيها أيضاً.
ـ قطعي الكرفس وأضيفيها أيضاً.
ـ أضيفي الملح والفلفل الأسود الحب.
ـ واتركي القدر على النار حتى ينضج الدجاج.
ـ بعد ذلك صفي مرق الدجاج في قدر آخر. فهذا الحساء لا يحتاج إلا إلى المرق واحتفظي بالدجاج لطبخة أخرى.
ـ ضعي ورقة جافة فوق سطح المرق لإزالة الدهون.
ـ اخفقي البيض والجبنة والبقدونس جيداً.
ـ ضعي المرق على النار وأضيفي المزيج تدريجياً إلى المرق مع التحريك المستمر.
ـ بعد الإنتهاء من إضافة كل المزيج حركيه لمدة دقيقتين إضافيتين على النار ثم ارفعيه. انثري فوقه الفلفل وقدميه ساخناً.

----------


## دموع الورد

شوربه بالربيان ...


لمكونات والمقادير
المقادير:
---------
نصف كوب شعريه صغيره(مخصصه للشوربات)
1 كوب ربيان صغير مسلوق
1 كوب طماطم مفرومه
نصف ملعقه صغيره ثوم مهروس
2 ملعقه اكل زيت
1 ملعقه ريحان مفروم
2 ملعقه اكل معجون طماطم
1 مكعب خضار
3 كوب ماء
ملح
طريقة التحضير

الطريقه :
-----------
يحمر الثوم بالزيت ثم يضاف اليه مكعب الخضار والربيان ويقلب جيدا على نار متوسطه الحراره لمده 7 دقائق .
يضاف الطماطم , معجون الطماطم والريحان ويقلب على النار حتى يذبل الطماطم ثم يضاف الماء , الملح والشعريه ويترك على نار هادئه حتى يثخن قوام الشوربه .
وبالعافية

----------


## دموع الورد

شوربه سيفو

وقت التقديم: قبل الطلوع ب ساعه
مناسبة التقديم: عمل الواجب في السهره
مدة التحضير: 15دقيقه
التصنيف: الشوربات
التنفيذ: سهل

التعريف بالوصفة
شوربة المتزوجين
المكونات والمقادير
1 بصل مفروم
ملعقه كبيره من الكرفس
كابوريايه
150ج جمبري مقشر( الحجم حسب الرغبه)
150ج سبيط مقطع اصابع
ملح فلفل اسمر حبهان مستكه قطعة ذبده(الكميه حسب الرغبه)
ملعقة صغيره من الصلصه
3ملاعق من الكرييمه اللباني
طريقة التحضير
نضع البصل مع الذبده مع الكرفس مع الصلصه مع التوابل وتلف علي نار هادئه لمدة 3 دقائق
ثم نضع الكابوريا وتلف علي النار لمدة 1 دقيقه
ثم نضع السبيط ويمف علي النار لمدة4 دقائق مع وضع قليل من الماء
ثم نضع2 كوب من الماءعند الحصول علي لون قريب من الاصفر
وتترك 5دقائق تغلى ثم نضع الكريمه
و تصبح جاهزه للشورب
و بلهناء
القيمة الغذائية
ليله جمدهههههههههه
مولود سعيد بعد 9 شهور من تناولها
طريقة التقديم: تقدم ساخنه في اول الاكل

----------


## دموع الورد

عشوائي ....مشكل

----------


## دموع الورد

شرائح الشوكولاتة والفستق



المكونات والمقادير
كوبان من البسكويت السادة المطحون
¾ الكوب من الزبدة المذوّبة

الطبقة اللي فوق :

علبة 397 غرام من حليب نستله المكثّف المحلّى
¼ كوب من الزبدة
¼ كوب من السكر الأسمر
200 غرام من شوكولاتة الطهو المفرومة
½ كوب من الفستق المقشّر والمفروم
طريقة التحضير
يُخلط البسكويت مع الزبدة ثمّ تُمدّ العجينة في صينية كعك مسطّحة مقاس 20 سم* 28 سم وتُخبز في فرن محمّى على حرارة 190 درجة مئوية لمدة 10 دقائق. يتمّ إخراج الصينية من الفرن.

يوضع حليب نستله المكثف المحلّى مع الزبدة والسكّر في قدر غير لاصقة. يُطهى المزيج مع التحريك على نار خفيفة لمدة تتراوح بين 5 و6 دقائق أو حتى يكتسب الكراميل لوناً ذهبياً فاتحاً ويصبح كثيفاً.

تُرفع القدر عن النار ويُسكب الكراميل على العجينة في الصينية. يُترك ليبرد تماماً.

تُذوّب الشوكولاتة في وعاء وُضع فوق ماء يغلي ثمّ يُضاف إليها الفستق. تُوزّع الشوكولاتة المذوّبة على تغليفة الكراميل وتُترك في البراد حتى تتماسك تماماً.

تقطّع الكعكة إلى أشكال ماسية وتقدّم.

----------


## دموع الورد

كباب السمك على الفحم 




المكونات والمقادير
1 كيلو سمك منظف خالي من الحسك.
- ربع حزمة كزبرة خضراء.
- 8 فصوص ثوم.
- ملعقة معجون فلفل أحمر.
- ملعقة كمون.
- 2 حبة بطاطس.
- 2 حبة طماطم.
- ملعقة سماق.
- 2 ملعقة عصير ليمون.
- ملعقة بهار أبيض.
- ملح حسب الرغبة.
طريقة التحضير
- يفرم السمك فرماً ناعماً

- تغسل الكزبرة الخضراء وتقطع إلى قطع ناعمة.

- يطحن الثوم مع قليل من الملح.

- يملح السمك المفروم ويبتل بالكزبرة الخضراء والثوم والكمون ومعجون الفلفل الأحمر والبهار الأبيض والسماق وعصير الليمون ويحفظ الجميع بشكل جيد.

- تقطع كل من البطاطس والطماطم إلى شرائح مستديرة.

- تحضر أسياخ اللحم ويرتب على كل واحدة منها لحم سمك مفروم(على شكل سيخ كباب) وشريحة طماطم في أوله وشريحة بطاطس في نهايته.

- توضح الأسياخ على الفحم وتقلب حتىتنضج.

وصحتين وهنا ..
طريقة التقديم: يقدم كباب السمك مع التبولة وقطع الليمون.

----------


## دموع الورد

ارز بطريقة ايطاليه

التعريف بالوصفة
الاكلات الايطاليه تمتاز ..بكثرة استخدام الجبنه ...والصلصة الحمراء
في اغلب الوصفات ...
اليوم وصفتنا عن الارز وبالجبنه ..
المكونات والمقادير
1 بصلة صغيرة مفرومة
2 ملعقة كبيرة زبدة او سمن
1 كيس بصلة خضرا
2 كوب ماء
1 كوب رز غير مطبوخ
نصف كوب جزر مقطع مكعبات
1مكعب خلاصة الدجاج
ربع ملعقة صغيرة ملح
ربع كوب جبن بارميزان مبشور
طريقة التحضير
توضع الزبدة فى المقلاة ويوضع البصل حتى تذبل
توضع كل المقادير الاخرى ماعادا الجبن
يسخن الخليط حتى الغليانمع التقليب مرة او اتنين
تخفض درجة الحرارة ويغطى ويترك على نار هادئة حتى ينضج الارز
يرفع من على النار ويقلب الارز بالشوكة ويغطى ويترك من 5-10 دقائق
يضاف الجبن المبشور
طريقة التقديم: يقدم مع سلطة خضراء

----------


## mylife079

*الكبسه السعوديه 



المقادير : 
5 كاسات صغيره أرز أمريكي ( أبو كاس )منقوع في الماء لفتره 
10 حبات طماطم مقطعه الى قطع صغيره 
1 علبه صلصة طماطم 
2 بصل كبيره مفرومه متوسط
قليل من الزيت 
1 أصبع زبده 
كيلو و نصف لحم ضأن مسلوق بقدر الضغط 
5 ورقات من أوراق الغار 
3 حبات من الليمون الناشف 
1 حبة جوزة الطيب مطحونه 
1 حبة هيل حبشي غير مطحون 
فلفل أسود + قرفه + هيل مطحون
2 حبة خولنجان مطحونه 
4 حبات قرنفل مطحونه 
قشر برتقاله واحده 
3 جزرات مبشوره
ملح حسب الرغبه

الطريقه :

يسيّح الزيت مع الزبده و يكشن به البصل ثم يوضع اللحم المسلوق بعد تصفيته من مائه و توضع

الأبازير المطحونه و يقلب بهدوء ثم يغطى القدر لمدة خمسة دقائق حتى تكتسب اللحمه نكهة 

الأبازير ثم توضع الطماطم المقطعه و الليمون الناشف وورق الغار و الصلصه و قشر البرتقال و ماء 

اللحم المسلوق 

و لكن حاولي أن تضعي القدر الكافي المناسب من ماء السلق للرز يعني أعملي موازنه حتى لا 

يكثر عليك الماء 

فيهرس الرز ثم أخفضي النار على القدر و غطيه بإحكام حتى يتسبك الخليط كله لمدة ما بين 10 - 

15 دقيقه و يفضل لو غطيتيه بورق القصدير ثم بالغطاء , بعد ذلك ضعي الرز و ضعي الملح عليه ثم 

ضعي الجزر و حاولي بهدوء أن تخللي الرز في الخليط حتى لا يتكسر الرز ثم غطي القدر بورق 

القصدير و أخفضي النار و لا تكشفي القدر كثيرا حتى لا تتبخر رائحته و عند الغرف أزيلي أوراق 

الغار و قشر البرتقاله. و عليك بالعافيه*

----------


## mylife079

بسبوسه على الطريقه التركيه 



المقادير

1 وربع كوب سميد
1 كوب مسحوق جوز الهند
1 علبة قشطة
4/3 كوب سكر
نص كوب زيت
2 بيضة
1 ملعقة ط بكينج باودر
خيوط من الزعفران

مقادير صلصة التوفي: 1 مكعب زبدة50 جرام
1 علبة قشطة وواحد كوب سكر

الطريقة:
تخلط جميع المقادير خلطا جيدا با المظرب الكهربائي ثم تسكب في قالب فرني وتدخل الفرن على درجة 150 الى ان تستوي من اسفل ثم من اعلى

لعمل الصلصة التوفي: نحط السكر على النار الى ان نحصل على سائل بني ثم تضاف لة الزبدة وتخلط معة ثم تضاف القشطة وتحرك سريعا بملعقة خشبية حتى يصبح لدينا صلصة توفي

عندما تخرج البسبوسة من الفرن تبرد قليلا ثم تصب فوقة صلصة التوفي وتقطع واستمتعي باالذ بسبوسة ......

صحتين وعافية

----------


## mylife079

حلوى أم علـــي 



المقادير: 

علبة من العجينة الجاهزة 
ليتر واحد من الحليب الكامل الدسم 
كوب من السكر 
علبة صغيرة من القشدة الطازجة 
كوب ونصف الكوب من خليط الزبيب والفستق واللوز والصنوبر 

التحضير: 

تفتح العجينة الجاهزة قليلا للحصول على شكل مستطيل، وتنقل العجينة الى صينية مستطيلة. 

تخبز العجينة في فرن حرارته 350 درجة فهرنهايت حتى تصبح ذهبية اللون. 

تكسر العجينة المخبوزة الى قطع متوسطة الحجم وتوضع في طبق زجاجي مقاوم للحرارة ومتوسط الحجم بحيث لا يتعدى ارتفاع العجينة منتصف الطبق الزجاجي. 

يغسل الزبيب والصنوبر ويوضعان في مصفاةو يسلق الفستق واللوز لمدة دقيقتين، ثم يقشران ويوضعان مع الزبيب والصنوبر في مصفاة. 

يغلى الحليب بعد تحليته، تضاف المكسرات الى العجينة ثم يسكب الحليب فوقها مع علبة القشدة الطازجة. 

يخبز الكل في فرن متوسط الحرارة حتى يحمر اعلى المزيج، وتقدم الحلوى ساخنة. 

ملاحظة: يمكن تقديم القليل من الحليب المحلى في طبق جانبي مع هذه الحلوى اذا كان الحليب قليلا، يجب تقديم الحلوى مباشرة بعد الاعداد كي لا يجف الحليب، خصوصا انه جزءا اساسي من مكونات الحلوى.

----------


## mylife079

*الكبة المبرومة بالطريقة الحلبية




المقادير

العجينة 
كيلو برغل 
كيلو لحمة هبرة 
بصلة ملح بهار رشة كمون 

الحشوةنصف كيلو لحم غنم مفروم ناعماً 
نصف كيلو لحم غنم مفروم خشناً 
فستق حلبي ( كمية كبيرة حسب الذوق لأن منظر الكبة النهائي سيشبه حلو البرما أو المبرومة ) 
ملح بهار قرفة حسب الذوق 

الطريقة

ننقع البرغل بالماء البارد قليلاً ثم يصفى من الماء جيداً و يطحن ثلاث مرات على ماكينة طحن اللحمة . 

ندعك البرغل باليد أو على العجانة الكهربائية مدة خمس دقائق ثم نضيف الهبرة و ندعك حتى نحصل على العجينة . 

نقلي اللحم الخشن و نتبله بالبهارات و ندعه حتى يبرد . 

نخلط اللحم الني و المقلي و الفستق حتى نحصل على عجينة متجانسة ( استخدامنا نوعين من اللحمة حتى تبقى الحشوة متماسكة أثناء تقطيع الكبة ). 

ندهن صينية فرن بالسمنة . 

نفرد قسم من عجينة الكبة على ورق نايلون مبلول بالماء على شكل مستطيل متوسط الحجم و نضع قسم من الحشوة في المنتصف ثم نلف النايلون من أحد الأطراف فتلتف معها الكبة، و لكن يجب أن تلف العجينة مرة واحدة فقط .أي أننا لن نلف العجينة فوق بعضها البعض ( سنحصل على طبقة واحدة من العجينة و في المنتصف الحشوة ). 

بعد ما لفينا العجينة فوق الحشوة بمساعدة ورق النايلون، نملس السطح باليد المبلولة بالماء و نسد الأطراف بعجينة الكبة ( يعني رح يكون الشكل النهائي تقريباً مثل الكبة المقلية و لكن طبعاً الحجم أكبر ) و ننقلها بحذر للصينية المدهونة بالسمنة . 

بهذه الطريقة نحصل على أول أسطوانة نضعها في الصينية و نكرر العملية و نصف الأسطوانة الثانية ثم الثالثة و لكن ننتبه أن لا تلتصق كل اسطوانة بالأخرى و هكذا حتى تنتهي الكمية 

بطرف السكينة الغير حاد نرسم خطوطاً مائلة على وجه الكبة المبرومة لنحدد القطع بحيث تغرز السكينة بشكل لطيف (حجم القطع مثل حلو البرما تماماً . 

نغمر الكبة تماماً بالسمنة و نضعها في فرن متوسط حتى تنضج . 

تصفى من السمنة و بعد أن تبرد قليلاً تقطع ( إذا قطعت الكبة و هي ساخنة تتفتفت ) و تقدم .*

----------


## دموع الورد

حلى السويسرول والبيبسي



لمكونات والمقادير
مذكورة في الطريقة
طريقة التحضير
1) هاتي
2كيك سويسرول ابيض الحجم الصغير
2كيك سويسرول شكولاته الحجم الصغير

تقطع دوائر وترص في الصينية

2) في الخلاط نخلط المقادير التاليه :
2علبة قيمر , 6 حبات جبن كيري , دريم ويب ,علبة بسكوت اولكر مطحون نخلطها الى ان تتجانس

3) بعدين ,,, نصف كأس حليب + م ص نسكافيه + ظرف كريم كرمل يسخن على النار الى ان يذوب الكريم كرميل ثم يوضع على المقادير التى في الخلاط ثم تخلط جيدا
بعد ذلك 
قبل التقديم بساعه تقريبا ناخذ علبة بيبسي + 2 كريم كرميل ونخلطهم على النار حتى يغلي ونتركه يبرد وبعدين نصبه فوق الطبق نخليه في الثلاجه الى وقت التقديم نقطعه نسكب نصف المقدار على الكيك ثم نضع الصنية في الفريزر 1/2 ساعة
ثم نخرجه ونرص طبقة ثانية من الكيك ثم باقي الخليط ثم يوضع في الثلاجة الى ان يجمد

4) بعد مايجمد نضيف عليه قطع السويس رول وبعدين باقي الخليط ويترك في الثلاجه حتى يبرد

قبل التقديم بساعه تقريبا ناخذ علبة بيبسي + 2 كريم كرميل ونخلطهم على النار حتى يغلي ونتركه يبرد وبعدين نصبه فوق الطبق نخليه في الثلاجه الى وقت التقديم نقطعه

----------


## دموع الورد

حلاوه الكيك مع شكولاتا نوتيلا 




مكونات والمقادير
3 علب قيمر نستله
كوب شوكلاته نوتيلا الصغير
2كيك سرالي بنكهة الكاكاو
1 كافي جاكسي
طريقة التحضير
يقطع الكيك الي قطع متساويه ويصف في البايركس
يخلط القيمر مع الشوكلاته ويوضع كطبقه اولى على الكيك
وضع الطبقه الثانيه من الكيك ويوضع عليها المقدار المتبقي من الكريمه
يفتت كافي جلكسي ويوضع على الوجه
يوضع في الثلاجه لمده نص ساعه
طريقة التقديم: تقطع في اطباق

----------


## دموع الورد

حلاوه الكيك مع شكولاتا نوتيلا 




مكونات والمقادير
3 علب قيمر نستله
كوب شوكلاته نوتيلا الصغير
2كيك سرالي بنكهة الكاكاو
1 كافي جاكسي
طريقة التحضير
يقطع الكيك الي قطع متساويه ويصف في البايركس
يخلط القيمر مع الشوكلاته ويوضع كطبقه اولى على الكيك
وضع الطبقه الثانيه من الكيك ويوضع عليها المقدار المتبقي من الكريمه
يفتت كافي جلكسي ويوضع على الوجه
يوضع في الثلاجه لمده نص ساعه
طريقة التقديم: تقطع في اطباق

----------


## دموع الورد

حلو الجيلي بالأناناس والكريما




لمكونات والمقادير
الطبقة بالأسفل :

علبة جيلي أحمر أو أي نكهة أخرى تحبينها
علبة أناناس مقطع

الطبقة الوسطى :

علبة بسكويت
ماء الأناناس المتبقي

الطبقة الأخيرة :

علبتين قشطة
2 كيس دريم ويب
نصف علبة حليب أبوقوس


طريقة التحضير
نحضر الجيلي أولاً ( نضع كأس ماء على النار وعندما يفور نضع كيس الجيلي وحين يفور مجدداً نطفئ النار ونصب كاس ماء بارد )

نصبه الآن في صينية بايركس
ونضع قطع الاناناس المقطعة ومن ثم نضعه في الثلاجة حتى يجمد

( 2 )

الآن نأتي لطبقة البسكويت

ونغمس قطع البسكويت في ماء الأناناس ونصفها على طبقة الجيلي ( طبقة بسكويت واحدة )

( 3 )

الآن نحضر الكريما بخفق المقادير الثلاثة الخاصة بها ومن ثم نصبها فوق البسكويت ونعيدها إلى الثلاجة ..

----------


## اجمل حب

فتحتي نفسنا على الاكل

----------


## الولهان

شوه هاض اواحد السانه صار عند ركبه  :Db465236ff: 

                                                شكرا دموع الورد

----------


## دموع الورد

> شوه هاض اواحد السانه صار عند ركبه 
> 
>                                                 شكرا دموع الورد


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

كودو لذيذ




المكونات والمقادير
طبعاً الكمية حسب عدد الأشخاص

صدور دجاج مقطعة شرائح منقوع في قليل من الخل
فلفل رومي أخضر مقطع مكعبات
بصل
صامولي كبير
صويا
فلفل أسود
ملح
خس مقطع
طماطم مقطعة أنصاف شرائح

طريقة التحضير
نضع قليل من الزيت على النار حتى يسخن ثم نضع الدجاج
ونحركه باستمرار حتى ينشف الماء ثم نضع الصويا عليه
نضع الفلفل والبصل ويحرك ونضع الملح والفلفل الأسود

نحشو الصامولي بالدجاج ونزينه بأنصاف شرائح الطماطم والخس وطبعاً مع الكاتشب والمايونيز مع البطاطس المقلية

صحة وعافية

----------


## دموع الورد

أوزي الأرز بالدجاج




لمكونات والمقادير
المقادير


إثنا عشر رغيف رقائق العجين
كليان و نصف من صدور دجاج، بدون عظم وجلد
سبعماية وخمسون غرام لحم بقر هبرة، مفرومة ناعما
ثلاث حبات بصل، مفروم ناعما
سبعة أكواب ونصف الكوب مرق الدجاج
ثلاثة أكواب أرز ذو الحبة الطويلة
كوب ونصف زيت نباتي
ثلاثة أرباع الكوب من اللوز، مقشور ومقطع أنصافا
ثلاثة أرباع الكوب من الكاجو
ثلاثة أرباع الكوب من الصنوبر
نصف كوب من الفستق الحلبي
ثلاثة اعواد قرفة
ثلاثة أرباع ملعقة صغيرة جوزة الطيب، مبشورة
ثلاثة أرباع ملعقة صغيرة فلفل
ثلاثة أرباع ملعقة صغيرة قرفة
نصف ملعقة صغيرة مسك مطحون
حبوب هال حسب الذوق
ملح حسب الذوق
طريقة التحضير
توضع صدور الدجاج مع الملح وكمية كافية من الماء في وعاء
فوق النار حتى الغليان مع مراعاة إزالة الزفر بين الحين والآخر
يتبل بالفلفل والقرفة وحب الهال وأعواد القرفة
يتابع الطهي حتى نضوج الدجاج يصفي المرق ويترك الدجاج جانبا"
يلفح اللحم بالزيت حتى اختفاء اللون الوردي
يضاف البصل وُيحرك الخليط حتى يصبح البصل شفافا"
يضاف اللوز، الصنوبر، الكاجو والفستق. يقلب الخليط
يتبل بالملح والفلفل والقرفة وجوزة الطيب والمسك
تحرك المقادير حتى الاحمرار
ُيسكب مرق الدجاج يضاف الارز ُيحرك قليلا
يترك الأرز فوق نار قوية حتى الغليان يخفف من حدة النار
يغطى الوعاء باحكام ويكمل الطهي لمدة 15 دقيقة
يرفع الأرز عن النار قبل ان ينضج تماما" أي قبل امتصاصه للمرق على نحو تام

يملأ كل رغيف من رقائق العجين بكوب من قوزي الأرز بالدجاج
يُلف العجين على الأرز بـإحكام
يدهن الوجه بقليل من الزيت توضع ارغفة الأرز في فرن على 350 درجة فهرنهايت
حتى الأحمرار
تقدم قوزي الأرز بالدجاج مع الطماطم الصغيرة والبصل الأخضر والنعناع

----------


## دموع الورد

كرات الجبن بجوز الهند والزعفران





المكونات والمقادير
مقادير العجينة:
أكواب طحين.
4 بيضات.
6 م.ك حليب بودره ( نيدو).
1 م.ص خميرة.
4 شرائح زبده .

مقادير الحشوة:
جبن حسب الرغبة .. ( كيري م مثلثات)

للزيــنة:
قطر ( 3 كوب من الماء + 2 كوب من السكر )
جوز الهند.

طريقة التحضير

الطريقة:
نذوب الزبده.. ونخلط جميع مقادير العجينة مع بعض..
نعجن العجيبنه حتى تتماسك..
بعدها.. نخلي العجينه لدقايق ترتاح ..
ومن عقبها نكور كور صغــار.. قد ماتقدرون صغروا الحجم
ناخذ قطع صغيرة من الجبن ونفرد العجيبنه شوي على قد قطعه الجبن
ونسكرها وانكورها.. ( تتسكر بأحكام)..
بعد ما نخلص من وضع الجبن داخل الكرات..
على طول نحطها فالزيت.. لاتخلونها فتره.. حت لا اتتخمر العجينه
لانها فالزيت راح تتخمر..
بعدهاا نقلي الكرات فالزيــت.. على نار هادية.. عشان تستوي من الداخل..
ولين مايصير لونها ذهبي..
بعد مانخلص.. نخلي الكرات تبرد شوي.. ونحطهن في القطر ( وهو حار)
ونظهرهن من القطر على جوز الهند..

----------


## دموع الورد

حلا طبقات لذيذ وسهل





لمكونات والمقادير
مذكورة بالطريقة
طريقة التحضير
4 علب دريم ويب
4 اظرف كريم كراميل
4 علب قشطه

نخلطهم بخلاط الكيك مع بعض
وبعدين نقسمهم 3 اقسام
القسم الاول نخلط معاه ملعقه صغيره اواكثر نسكافيه
القسم الثاني نخلط معاه ملعقه صغيره او اكثر كاكاو باودر
القسم الثالث بدون اضافات
بنات تعرفون الصينيه اللي تتفتح من تحت اعتقد صينية الشيز كيك

المهم نجيب كيك جاهز اللي بالعلب انا خذت كيك (امريكانا) يكون بالكاكاو (اسود) وتقطعونه وتصفونه بالصينيه طبقه وحده بس
بعدين نحط الكريمه اللي بالنسكافيه اللي جهزناهه في البدايه
بعدين نحط طبقه كيك
بعدين نحط فوقها الكريمه بالكاكاو
بعدين طبقه كيك
بعدين نحط طبقة الكريمه العاديه
ونزينها بالكاكاو السائل
نحطها بالثلاجه لتجمد شوي وبعد ما نطلعا من الصينيه نصف حولينها يعني بالجنب(بالاطراف)
كيك سويسرول بني وعادي لو تبون ابيض

----------


## mylife079

الهريسة الشرقية 




تعتبر حلوى الهريسة من الاطباق الشرقية القديمة والتي يعتبرها الجميع أنها من الحلوى التراثية الاصيلة والتي تقدم في مختلف المناسبات والاوقات السعيدة وبإستطاعة الجميع اعدادهالسهولة عملها وقلة تكاليفها. 

المقادير:
- 3 فناجين من السميد.
- 1 فنجان من الحليب.
- 1 فنجان من السكر.
- 2/ 1 ملعقة من ماء الورد. 
- 1 فنجان من مسحوق الجوز الهند. 
- 100 غرام من الزبدة. - 1 فنجان من اللوز. 

كيفية الإعداد:
اخلط جوز الهند والزبدة والسميد في وعاء (زبدية أو طاسة) وفي وعاء آخر ضع السكر والحليب وماء الورد واخلطهم جيداً. افرش محتويات الزبدية الأولى فوق في صينية (بعد أن تبل داخلها بالسمنة). على أن تكون الفرشة مستوية وبشكل دائري. ثم ضع محتويات الزبدية الثانية فوق محتويات الزبدية الأولى التي فرشتها في الصينية (أترك الصينية زهاء ساعة). سخّن الفرن وأدخل الصينية عشر أو (15) دقيقة ثم أخرجها واستعمل السكين لتقسيم محتويات الهريسة بشكل مربعات وضع اللوز فوق المربعات وأعد الصينية إلى الفرن حتى يصبح لون الهريسة بنياً انتظر حتى تبرد ثم قدمها مربعات. 

(مقادير وطريقة اعداد القطر):
- 6 فناجين (أو أكواب) سكر. 
- 2 كوب ماء 
- 1 ملعقة صغيرة عصير ليمون.
- 1/2 كوب ماء زهر حيث يوضع السكر في قدر ويضاف إليه كمية من الماء. 

يوضع على نار خفيفة ويحرك باستمرار حتى يذوب السكر وتظهر الرغوة على وجه القطر، تزال الرغوة ويترك ليغلي على النهار مدة خمس دقائق...يضاف عصير الحامض
إلى القطر قبل رفعه عن النار بدقيقتين. يرفع القطر عن النار ويوضع عليه ماء الزهر ويحرك.

----------


## mylife079

*المهلبية


المقادير: 

6 أكواب حليب. 

1 كوب سكر 

2/1 كوب نشا 

1 كوب ماء 

2/1 كوب ماء زهر 

2/1 ملعقة صغيرة مستكة 

2/1 كوب فستق حلبي 

2/1 كوب معقود زهر البرتقال 

يُذوّب النشا بكوب من الماء ويضاف في وعاء يضاف الحليب إلى النشا ويوضع القدر على النار، يحرك مزيج الحليب والنشا باستمرار. بعد أن يغلي يترك على النار لمدة عشرين دقيقة مع التحريك المستمر، يضاف السكر إلى المهلبية وتترك على النار لمدة خمس دقائق. يضاف ماء الزهر إلى المهلبية ويرفع القدر عن النار، تحرك المهلبية وتسكب في أطباق صغيرة وتزيّن بالفستق الحلبي ومربى الزهر.*

----------


## mylife079

الرز بحليب 


المقادير: 

4/3 كوب رز مصري. 

8 أكواب من الحليب. 

1 كوب سكر. 

2/1 كوب فستق حلبي. 

2/1 ملعقة صغيرة مستكة. 

2/1 كوب ماء زهر. 

يغسل الأرز ويوضع في وعاء على النار مدة عشر دقائق ثم يضاف إلى الحليب ويحرك باستمرار مدة 4/3 الساعة. يضاف السكر إلى الحليب ويحرك (يترك على النار لمدة خمس دقائق مع التحريك). تدق حبات المستكة مع السكر تضاف للحليب. يضاف ماء الزهر إلى الحليب ويحرك، ويرفع عن النار ويسكب في أطباق ويزين بالفستق الحلبي.

----------


## mylife079

*العوّامة أو لقمة القاضي



المقادير: 

4 أكواب دقيق عادي 

3 أكواب ماء 

1 ملعقة صغيرة خميرة البيرة (الجعة) مذابة في ملعقتي طعام من الماء الدافىء 

1 رشة ملح 

5 أكواب زيت لقي العوامات 

تذوب الخميرة في الماء الدافىء وتترك جانباً مدة عشر دقائق. ينخل الطحين والملح ثم يضاف الماء ومزيج الخميرة إلى الطحين (الدقيق) ويعجن الخليط جيداً، يضرب العجين باليد حتى يصبح ليّناً ومتماسكاً يترك العجين في وعاء ويغطي بقطعة قماش لمدة أربع ساعات إذا كان القطر دافئاً أو يترك ليلة كاملة إذا كان القطر بارداً وذلك حتى يتضاعف حجمه. 

يحضر القطر حسب وصفة القطر السابقة. 

يضرب العجين باليد حتى تختفي الفقاقيع منه ويوضع الزيت في وعاء عميق على نار متوسطة الحرارة. عندما يغلي الزيت توضع كمية من العجين في قبضة اليد ثم يضغط عليه بالأصابع حتى يخرج العجين من بين الإبهام والشاهد، ويقطع العجين الظاهر بملعقة صغيرة إلى كرات صغيرة توضع في الزيت الساخن حتى يمتلىء الوعاء بالكرات، تحرك الكرات باستمرار حتى تحمر من جميع الجهات وتصبح ذهبية اللون، ترفع الكرات من الزيت وتوضع في القطر حتى تتشرب القطر وبعد ذلك تُقدّم.*

----------


## mylife079

*الكنافة 



المقادير: 

1 كغم عجينة كنافة مفرومة 

1 كغم من الجبن المحلى 

230 غرام سمن أو زبدة 

القطر: بالمقادير التالية: 2 كوب ماء، 6 كوب من السكر، نصف ملعقة صغيرة عصير ليمون ونصف كوب ماء زهر. 

الطريقة: 

توضع العجينة المفروكة في وعاء كبير على نار متوسطة ويصب السمن فــــوقها وتقلب بأطراف الأصابع بمساعدة ملعقة كبيرة حتى تسخن العجينة لمـــــدة ربـــــع ســـــاعة تمـــــلأ قبضة اليد بالكــــــنافة المفروكة ثـــــم تفـــــــتح اليــــــد فــــــــإذا تبعثرت حبـــــيبات الكنافة المفــروكة تكـــون جاهزة للخـــــبز. يقـــــــطع الجـــــبن إلى شـــــرائح ســـــــــماكتها نصــــــف سنتيمتر وتنـعع بالماء بضع دقــــائق ثم تغسل مــــرة أخرى وتصفى. 

تسكب المفروكة فـــوق الصينية الكبيرة المدهونة بالسمن بالتساوي وبقدر مساحة الصينية وبسمك واحد سنتـــــمتر. توضـــــع الصينية فوق نار متوسطة الحرارة وتدار فــــــوق النار دائرياً حتى تحــــمر الطبقة الســـــــفلى من المفروكةــــ من جميع الجهات ترتب قطع الجبن، فوق المفروكة بعد رفعها عن النــــار ثم تغطى طبقة الجـــــبن بطبقة رقيقة من عجينة المفــــــروكة وتــــوضــــــع الصينية الصغيرة فوق الصينية المفــــــروكة وبذلك تغطى الكنـــــــافة كـــــلياً تقـــلب الصينية الكبــــــيرة بانتـــــباه فوق الصـــــينية الصغيرة الملاصقة لها وبعـــــــد قــــلبها فوق الصينية الصغيرة توضــع الصـــينية على النار وتـــــدار مدة ربـع ساعة. يسخن القطــــــر ويصب قليل منه فوق الكنافة، ثم تقسم إلى قطع. 
*

----------


## mylife079

*البقلاوة 



المقادير: 

صينية 25 * 40. 

2 كوب من السمن أو الزبدة غير المالحة. 

2/1 كيلو من الرقائق الخاصة بالبقلاوة (ما يساوي 15 رقاقة 40 * 40سم). 

4 كوب من الجوز الناعم وكوب من السكر ليخلط مع الجوز. 

2/1 كوب من الفستق الحلبي الناعم. 

4 كوب من القطر. 

الطريقة: 

يـــــذوب السمــــن أو الزبــــدة عــــــلى نـــــار خـــــفيفة. 

يمــــسح قطـــــر الصينية المعدة للخبز بالسمن أو الزبدة الحلوة أو بفرشاة خاصة أو بباطن الكف. 

توضع رقاقة واحدة في الصينية ثم تدهن بالسمن جيداً بواسطة الفرشاة الخاصة. 

يوضع رقاق آخر ويدهن بالسمن بالطريقة السابقة وهكذا حتى يصبح عدد الرقاق (أو الرقائق) ستاً. 

يوضع خليط الجوز فوق الرقاق ويمد بالتساوي فوق الرقاق. وينثر ربع كوب سمن فوق الجوز. 

يوضع رقــــاق فـــــوق الحشو ويدهن بالسمن ثم بقية الرقاق حتى يصبح عدد الرقـــــاق فوق الحشو (12) رقـــــاقـــــاً، يُبـــــلّ باطن اليد بالماء ويمسح وجــــه الرقـــاق قـــــليلاً بـــالماء ثم يمسج جيداً بالسمن، تقـــــطع البــــــلاقوة بسكـــــين حادة جداً إلى قطـــــع (حسب الطلب أو الرغبة). 

توضع الصينية في فرن حار درجته (325) ف مدة نصف ساعة ثم ترفع درجة حرارة الفرن إلى (450) ف مدة خمس دقائق أو عشر دقائق إلى أن يصبح لون البقلاوة ذهبياً. 

ترفع الصينية من الفرن ويضاف القطر إلى البقلاوة وهي ساخنة. 

تزين البقلاوة بالفستق الحلبي الناعم وتقدم باردة.*

----------


## mylife079

*المعمول بالجوز والمعمول بالتمر 


المقادير: 

العجينة: 

2/1 كيلو من السميد. 

3 أكواب من الدقيق (فرخة - سميد ناعم). 

2/1 كيلو من السمن أو الزبدة. 

1 كوب سكر. 

2/1 كوب من ماء الزهر. 

2/1 كوب من ماء الورد. 

1 كوب من الماء للعجن. 

1 ملعقة طعام من خميرة البيرة (الجعة) مذابة في نصف كوب ماء دافىء. 

2 كوب سكر ناعم (بودرة) للزينة. 

1 ملعقة صغيرة من المحلب الناعم. 

حشوة الجوز: 

2/1 كيلو من الجوز 

1 كوب من السكر. 

4/1 كوب من ماء الورد. 

حشوة التمر: 

2/1 كيلو من التمر الخالي من البذور. 

4 ملاعق طعام من السمن أو الزبدة. 

رشة محلب ناعم. 

الطريقة: 

يوضع السميد في وعاء كبير يضاف إليه دقيق (الفرخة) أو السكر والمحلب ويخلط جيداً، يضاف السمن إلى خليط السميد ويفرك السميد ويسحق بين الكفين وبالأصابع حتى يختلط جيداً. 

ينثر ماء الورد وماء الزهر على خليط السميد ويخلط بأطراف الأصابع بدون أن يعجن. 

يغطى الوعاء ويترك جانباً مدة ست ساعات حتى يتشرب السميد بالسمن وبماء الزهر وماء الورد. 

حشو الجوز: 

ينظف الجوز من الأوساخ ويفرم ناعماً. 

يضاف السكر إلى الجوز ويخلط. 

يضاف ماء الورد إلى الجوز والسكر ويخلط جيداً. 

حشو التمر: 

إذا كان التمر جافاً يفرم فرماً ناعماً بعد إزالة بذوره أما إذا كان طرياً رطباً فلا حاجة لفرمه. 

تـــوضع أربــــع ملاعق طـــعام من الســمـــن أو الـــزبـــدة في وعـــاء عـــلى نـــار خفـــيفة. 

يضاف التمر أو إلى السمن ويحرك على نار خفيفة حتى يصبح طرياً متماسكاً يسهل عجنه بين الأصابع. 

يرفع عن النار ويترك حتى يبرد. 

يعجن التمر مع المحلب حتى يصبح كتلة متماسكة. 

يقــــطع التمر إلى قطــــع صـغيرة حسب حجم القالب الذي سيطبع به المعمول. 

تذوب الخميرة بالماء الدافىء وتترك مدة عشرين دقيةق. 

يرش السميد بمزيج الخميرة وكوب الماء. 

يفرك خليط السميد والماء بين الكفين دون الضغط على السميد كثيراً مدة عشر دقائق ويترك مدة ساعة بعد تغطيته. 

يفرك الخليط بين الكفين حتى يصبح متماسكاً. 

تقطع عجينة المعمول إلى قطع صغيرة بحجم حبة الجوز (أو حسب حجم القالب الذي سيطبع به المعمول). 

توضع كل قطعة عجين في باطن اليد اليسرى وتحفر بأصبع اليد اليمنى بحيث يجوف داخل العجين بالتساوي. 

تحشى بملعقة صغيرة من خليط الجوز ثم ترد أطراف العجينة فوق الحشوة بخفة. 

توضع القطعة في قالب المعمول ويضغط عليها برفق. 

تضرب حافة القالب على حافة الرف أو الطاولة حتى تسقط حبة المعمول من القالب. 

تصف قطع المعمول في الصينية المعدة للخبز وتترك مدة ساعة. 

في هذه الأثناء تحشى أقراص التمر بالطريقة نفسها. 

يحمى الفرن مدة ربع ساعة إلى درجة (450)ف. 

يخبز المعمول في الرف العلوي من الفرن مدة عشر دقائق أو حتى يصبح لونه ذهبياً. 

بعد أن يبــــرد المعمــــول بالجــوز قـــليلاً ينثر الســـكر النـــاعم فــــوقه ويتـــرك ليبرد. 

ملاحظة الكميات المذكورة لعمل 60 معمولة بالجوز و40 معمولة بالتمر.*

----------


## mylife079

السحلب الساخن على الطريقة الفلسطينية





1لتر من الحليب
 ملاعق كبيرة من السكر او ما يعادل كأس من السكر


3- 4 ملاعق من مسحوق النشاء


ملعقتان كبيرتان من ماء الزهر


ملعقة كبيرة من ماء الورد


كاس ماء



للتزيين:



جوز مطحون مع جوز الهند والقرفة، او فستق حلبي مدقوق ناعما، (حسب الرغبة).



1- نسكب الحليب في وعاء ونضعه فوق النار ليغلي.



2- بعد غلي الحليب نضيف المعطرات (ماء الزهر وماء الورد).



3- نضيف السكر.



4- نمزج مسحوق النشاء مع كاس الماء ونحركه جيدا حتى يمتزج الماء مع النشاء.



5- نضيف خليط الماء والنشاء الى الحليب ونباشر بالتحريك حتى يشتد المزيج ويصبح كثيف القوام.



6-نسكب الخليط في اكواب خاصة للسحلب.



7- نقوم بتزيين اكواب السحلب حسب الرغبة، او بالجوز مع جوز الهند والقرفة، 



او بمدقوق الفستق الحلبي.



8- يقدم السحلب ساخن.


صحتين وعافية

----------


## دموع الورد

> الرز بحليب 
> 
> 
> المقادير: 
> 
> 4/3 كوب رز مصري. 
> 
> 8 أكواب من الحليب. 
> 
> ...


واااااااااااااو :Cry2: ....انته شيف مميز

----------


## دموع الورد

> *المعمول بالجوز والمعمول بالتمر 
> 
> 
> المقادير: 
> 
> العجينة: 
> 
> 2/1 كيلو من السميد. 
> 
> ...


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

*


مابدي اوكل جوعتوني !

حرام محمد دموع عامله دايت بليييييييز*

----------


## mylife079

_المقبلات الباردة_
متبل الباذنجان



المقادير:

كيلو باذنجان كبير
ثلاث أرباع ملعقة صغيرة ملح
3 ملعقة عصير الليمون 
نصف كوب طحينة 
ملعقة طعام ماء 
زيت زيتون 


الطريقة: 

- اشوى الباذنجان في فرن حار حتى يستوي , اتركيه ليبرد ثم ازيلي القشر عنه و اهرسيه بالشوكة . 

- اضيفي إليه الملح و الليمون و الطحينة و اخلطي حتى يتجانس . 
- صبي المتبل في صحن التقديم و زيني بزيت الزيتون و البقدونس .

----------


## mylife079

متبل الكوسا


المقادير:

أربع حبة كوسا متوسطة الحجم
علبة زبادي
ملعقة كبيرة طحينية 
ملعقة صغيرة ملح 
عصير ليمون (ليمونة واحدة)
نصف فص ثوم مدقوق 


الطريقة: 

- قطعي الكوسا الى دوائر , اقليها الى أن يصبح لونها ذهبي . 
- اطحني الكوسا مع جميع المقادير في الخلاط الكهربائي لمدة دقيقة واحدة . 
- رتبيه في صحن التقديم و زيني الطبق بزيت الزيتون و البقدونس المفروم و قدميه .

----------


## mylife079

*متبل الحمص: 



المقادير:
- 3 علبة حمص جاهز
-2 ملعقة كبيرة راشي او طحينة
-1 سن ثوم مطحون
--عصير 2 ليمون
-ملعقة صغيرة من الكمون+ الكزيرة الناشقة+الفلفل الاسود+ملح
-نصف كأس من زيت الزيتون
الطريقة 
اتركي بعض حبات الحمص للتزيين. ضعي كل المواد في الخلاط واضيفي العصير في الاخر بعد ان يطحن الحمص الى ان يكون على شكل كريمة سميكة ثم اضيفي العصير ثم ابدئي بأضافة الزيت بالتدريج واتركي قليلا للتزيين.
صفي المتبل في صحن وشكليه بالشوكة او الملعقة وزينيه بالحمص الحب والزيت ورشة من الفلفل الاحمر....



و صحتين و عــــــــافيه*

----------


## mylife079

البقدونسية

المقادير:

1باقة بقدونس 
2 ملعقة كبيرة طحينة 
ثوم مفروم 
4 ملعقة كبيرة عصير الليمون 
ملح حسب الذوق 
كمون , فليفلة حمراء بودرة ( اختياري ) 


الطريقة: 

- افرمي البقدونس فرماً ناعماً . 
- اخلطي الطحينة و أضيفي القليل من الماء , اضيفي الملح و عصير الليمون و البهارات و البقدونس و حركي . 
- قدمي الطبق مع اللحوم المشوية و الاسماك و الشاورما .

----------


## mylife079

الباذنجان مع اللبن

المقادير:

كيلو باذنجان 
كوب من اللبن 
5فصوص ثوم 
ملح
رشة نعناع يابس 


الطريقة: 

يقشر الباذنجان ويقطع قطع مستطيلة يرش عليها الملح وتترك جانبا وبعدذاك تصفى من الماء وتقلى في الزيت حتى تتحمر 
يدق الثوم والملح والنعناع اليابس , ويضاف الخليط الى اللبن ويحرك جيدا .يرتب الباذنجان المقلي في طبق ,ويصب فوقة خليط اللبن والتوم ولا تنسون تقدموة بعد ساعة ....

----------


## mylife079

المكدوس الشامى 


المقادير:


1- باذنجان صغير مسلوق و مفرغ من الداخل(يعنى جاهز للحشو) 
2- ثوم 
3- فلفل احمر حااااااااااااااار 
4- زيت زيتون 
5- جوز مفروم 


6- ملح


الطريقة: 

الطريقة 
1- نضع المقادير سويا و نحشى بها الباذنجان 
2- نحضر برطمان نضع مقدار من الباذنجان و علية رشة ملح و زيت زيتون ثم نضع مرة اخرة باذنجان و رشة ملح و زيت زيتون و هكذا حتى نخلص المقدار الموجود 
3- نغلق البرطمان باحكام و يترك بالثلاجة 15 يوم قبل استخدامة

----------


## mylife079

متبل البطاطا

المقادير:

نصف كيلو بطاطا صغيرة مقشرة 
كوب لبن 
نصف كوب طحينة
حبتين ليمون 
2 فص ثوم
نصف كوب ماء
ملعقة صغيرة ملح


الطريقة: 

- اسلقي البطاطا بماء مملح , ثم قطعيها . 
- ضعي البطاطا مع بقية المقادير في الخلاط الكهربائي حتى تهرس . 
- ضعي المتبل في الثلاجة مدة عشر دقائق ثم قدميها بعد تزينها حسب الرغبة .

----------


## mylife079

*تابع المقبلات الباردة والساخنة*


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## دموع الورد

شو يا محمد ....غلبتني :Cry2:

----------


## دموع الورد

حليب بالفستق - حليب بنكهة غنية



المكونات والمقادير
10 حبات فستق
20 حبة لوز
2 كوب ماء
1 علبة حليب نستله المركّز المحلى
3 ملاعق صغيرة دقيق الذرة
ماء لتذويب دقيق الذرة
6 حبات هال صغيرة (مطحون)
خلاصة الفانيلا
4 ملاعق كبيرة كوكتيل فواكه مشكّلة
2 مغرفة آيس كريم بالفانيلا
هلام الفراولة
طريقة التحضير
. تنزع قشور الفستق واللوز وتغسل الحبات وتقطّع رفيعاً

. يغلى الماء بعد إضافة حليب نستله المركّز المحلى إليه

. خلط الدقيق مع الماء حتى يتكاثف ويضاف إلى الحليب المغلي

. يضاف الهال المطحون

. يضاف السكر حسب الرغبة ويوضع الخليط في البراد حتى يبرد

. يضاف الفستق واللوز وتخلط

. تضاف نقطة أو نقطتان من خلاصة الفانيلا إلى خليط الحليب وتبرد حتى التثلج

. التقديم: في كوب، توضع ملعقتان كبيرتان من كوكتيل الفواكه المشكّلة والحليب المحضر، نصف مغرفة من الآيس كريم بالفانيلا وأخيراً ملعقتان صغيرتان من هلام الفراولة

----------


## دموع الورد

الكاتشب



التعريف بالوصفة
الكاتشب فوق الساندوتش ياعيني عليه
المكونات والمقادير
2 \m صلصة اومعجون طماطم
2\m سكر
3 \m خل ابيض
طريقة التحضير
خلط المكونات السابقة على نار هادئة مع مراعاة كمية السكروالخل الا يكون كثير حتى لايسيل الكاتشب لان الكاتشب له قوام سميك نوعا ما

----------


## دموع الورد

الدونتس



المكونات والمقادير
1 ونص ملعقة اكل خميرة فورية
ربع كوب ماء دافي
ثلاثة ارباع كوب حليب تم غلية ثم تبريدة ليصبح دافي
نصف ملعقة صغيرة ملح
ربع كوب سكر
بيضة وحدة
ربع كوب زيت
2 وثلاثة ارباع الى 3 اكواب طحين لجميع الاستعمالات
طريقة التحضير
في اناء كبير تذوب الخميرة في الماء الدافيء ثم يضاف الحليب والسمن والسكر والملح والبيضة
وكوبان من الطحين
يخفق المزيج حتى يتجانس , يضاف ما يكفي الطحين تدريجيا حتى تتجمع العجينة وتنفصل عن جدار الاناء حوالي نصف كوب
تعجن العجينة على سطح مرشوش بقليل من الطحين لمدة 5 دقائق او حتى تصبح مطاطية
تسقط العجينة في طاسة مدهونة ثم تقلب لدهن سطح العجينة, تغطى العجينة وتترك لتتضاعف حوالي ساعة ونصف, يضغط بقبضة اليد في وسط العجينة المختمرة تكور ثم تغطى وتترك لتتضاعف في الحجم .
ترق العجينة بسمك نصف سم على سطح مرشوش بقليل من الطحين وتقطع بقطاعة الدونتس او تقطع على شكل دوائر وتترك بدون غطاء حتى يتضاعف حجمها حوالي 45 دقيقة
ببعد ان تتخمر تغلى با الزيت وتزين ...انا زينتها با الفستق المطحون وجوز الهند ومسحوق الجرفة اول شي غمستها في محلول مكون من ثلث كوب ماء + كوب مسحوق السكر ومن ثم غمستها في ما سبق ذكرة بس النتيجة كانت روعة

----------


## دموع الورد

ترافيل الشوكولا 



المكونات والمقادير
150 غ شوكولا سوداء للطهي مذوبة
1 علبة قشطة نستله وزنها 170 غ
175 غ فتات الكيك
2/1 كوب لوز مبشور
شوكولا قرميسيللي او بوردة كاكاو للتزين
طريقة التحضير
تذوب الشوكولا باناء زجاجي فوق وعاء فيه ماء مغلي
تترك الشوكولا لتبرد قليلا ثم تمزج يدويا مع القشطة حتى
يصبح المزيج ناعما
يضاف فتات الكيك واللوز المبشور تدريجيا مع التحريك الامستمر ثم يوضع
الخليط في البراد لمدة 30-45 دقيقة
يخرج الخليط ويقسم 20- 25 قطعة ويشكل على هيئة كرات تقلب
الكرات في الشوكولا قرميسيللي او بودة الكاكا ثم توضع في قوالب البت فور الورقية وتحفط باردة

طريقة التقديم: مع الشاي

----------


## دموع الورد

كيكة بالفستق




المكونات والمقادير
المقادير

1 كوب دقيق

1 كوب زبادي

1 كوب فستق مطحون ناعم

3 حبات بيض

ثلث كوب زيت

كوب الا ربع سكر

بكنج بودر وفنليا


التزين

6 قطع من جبنة كيري او بوك

كوب حليب نستله

نخلطهم مع بعض في الخلاط الين مايتجانسو



طريقة التحضير
الطريقة:

1- نضع الزبادي والزيت والسكر والبيض والفانليا في الخلاط

2- نضع الدقيق والفستق والبكنق باودر نخلطهم مع بعض

3- نضع 1+2 مع بعض

4- نضعها في الفرن لبت تستوي

5-نتركها الين ماتبرد

6-نضع فوقها خليط الجبنه الكيري والنستله

7- نضعها في الثلاجة تبرد

طريقة التقديم: مع القهوة العربيه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

موضوع رائع

يستحق الشكر لصاحب الموضوع دموع الورد

----------


## دموع الورد

مشروب الشوكولا 





المكونات والمقادير
3 كوب لبن.
- 13 كوب شيكولاته مفرومه ( نصف محلاه ).
- 1 ملعقة طعام سكر أبيض.
- 12 ملعقه صغيرة قرفة.
- بيضه واحدة.
طريقة التحضير
- ضعى اللبن في المايكرويف وقومى بتسخينه على المستوى العالى لمدة دقيقتين
ثم قومى بمزجه مع الشيكولاته والسكر والقرفة في إناء صغير. تخفق البيضة
حتى تنعم ثم تضاف إلى خليط الشيكولاته.

2- أعيدى الخليط إلى المايكرويف وشغليه لمدة 3 أو 4 دقائق على المستوى العالى
أو حتى يصبح ذو رغوة كثيفة ( كونى حذرة ولا تترك الخليط حتى درجة الغليان)
ثم قومى بصبه في 3 أقداح.. ويمكن تزيين الوجه برش القرفة على حسب الرغبة.

طريقة التقديم: مع البسكوت

----------


## دموع الورد

> موضوع رائع
> 
> يستحق الشكر لصاحب الموضوع


شكرا اخي...وان شاء الله تكونوا نفعكم..

----------


## دموع الورد

تريفل بالجيلي



المكونات والمقادير
بقايا كعك او بسكويت
لوز مفري ومربى
2 ك جيلي
كريمة مخفوقة
طريقة التحضير
يحشى الكعك بعد قطعه لنصفين بخليط من اللوز المفري والمربى والكريمة وكذلك البسكويت طبقة بسكويت وعليها الخليط السابق ثم طبقة بسكويت اخرى
ويوضع في طبق ويصب فوقه الجيلي وتترك حتى تجمد في الثلاجة ثم يجمل السطح بالكريمة وبالهناوالشفا

----------


## دموع الورد

كيكه الكيوي




المقادير:

3 شرائح دائريه من الكيك الاسفنجي
2 كاس من كريمه البارفان
2 حبه كيوي مقطعه شرائح رفيعه
ربع كاس شيره
ربع كاس شرائح اللوز
جلاتين مذوب للمعة الكيوي
الطريقه:

نتبع نفس الخطوات بتسقيه الكيك ودهنها بالكريم بارفان حتى اخر شريحه
ندهن جوانب الكيكه ووجها بالكريم بارفان
نرص شرائح الكيوي على الوجه
نرص شرائح اللوز على الاطراف ندهن اللوجه بالجلاتين المذوب لاعطاء اللمعه للكيوي

----------


## دموع الورد

كيكه الشكولاته




المقادير:

3 شرائح من الكيك الاسفنجي الدائري
2 كاس من كريمه الزبده بالشكولاته
ربع كاس شيره
للجوانب شكولاته مبشوره
للزينه شرائح مبشوره من الشكولاته
2 ملعقه سكر بودره


الطريقه:

نكرر نفس الخطوات والتجميل برص شراح الشكولاته ويرش اللوجه بالسكر البودره

----------


## دموع الورد

كيكه موس الشكولاته



المقادير:

شريحه من الكيك الاسفنجي بالشكولاته
كاس كريم شانتيه
ظرف جلاتين مذوب في ماء ساخن
كاس كريمه باتسيير بالشكولاته
للوجه كرز وكريمه شانتيه
للجوانب شكولاته


الطريقه:

توضع شريحه الكيك في القالب المتحرك
نسقي الكيكه بالشيره
نخلط الكريم شانتيه بالكريم باتسيير ثم نضيف عليهم الجلاتين المذوب
تصب على الكيكه وتدخل في الثلاجه لمده يوم كامل
تزين بالكرز والكريمه والشكولاته

----------


## دموع الورد

كيكه موس االبلاك فورست




المقادير:

نفس الخطوات مع استخدام كريم باتسسير بنكهه الفانليا والتجمل كما في الصوره

----------


## دموع الورد

كيكه موس الروزبري



المقادير:

شريحه من الكيك الاسفنجي دائريه
كاس كريمه باتسيير
كاس كريمه شاننتيه
ربع كاس مربى الروزبري
ظرف جلاتين مذوب
روزبري طازج او ممكن مربى الفطائر بالروزبري
كريمه شانتيه للوجه وللجوانب شكولاته


الطريقه:

توضع الكيكه في الصينيه المتحركه
نخفق الكريم باتسيير والشانتيه مع الجلاتين والمربى وتوضع على الكيك وتدخل الثلاجه لمده يوم
تجمل كما في الصوره

----------


## دموع الورد

كيكه الشاكلت شبس او قطع الشكولاته



المقادير:

شريحه من الكيك الاسفنجي
كاس كريمه باتسيير
كاس كريمه شانتيه
نص كاس من قطع الشكولاته
ظرف جلاتين مذوب
للوجه كريمه الغناش والجوانب شكولاته


الطريقه:

توضع شريحه من البلاسيك اسفل الطبق
تخلط الكريم باتسيير مع الكريم شانتيه والجلاتين وقطع الشكولاته
نصب ربع كميه الكريمه في الطبق ثم نضيف الكيكه ثم الكريمه الباقيه
ترش بالشكولاته على والوجه وتدخل الثلاجه لمده يوم تخرج وتجمل

----------


## دموع الورد

كيكه موس الليمون



المقادير:

شريحه من الكيك الاسفنجي بالفانليا
كاس كريم باتسيير
كاس كريم شانتيه
ظرف جلاتين مذوب بماء ساخن
ملعقه من نكهة الليمون
كيس جلي بالليمون مذوب
للوجه كريمه شانتيه وشرائح من اللوز والليمون


الطريقه:

توضع الشريحه في قالب متحرك
نخلط الكريم شانتيه والكريم باتسيير ونكهة الليمون والجلاتين مع بعض جيدا
تصب على الكيكه وتدخل الثلاجه يوم كامل
تصب جلي الليمون على الوجه بالتدريج
يجمل ويقدم

----------


## دموع الورد

طبقات الكيك بالبرتقال



نفس خطوات عمل طبقات الكيك بالكيوي باستبداله بالبرتقال

----------


## دموع الورد

> فتحتي نفسنا على الاكل


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: و انا كمان

----------


## دموع الورد

> *
> 
> 
> مابدي اوكل جوعتوني !
> 
> حرام محمد دموع عامله دايت بليييييييز*


يا حرام خربنا الدايت....يالله بسيطه

----------


## دموع الورد

كنافة بالمارس (طبق مصور


المقادير:






الطريقه:

----------


## دموع الورد

رز مفلفل



المكونات والمقادير
كوب ونصف ماء
ثلاثة أرباع ملعقة ملح
ملعقتا زبدة
كوب أرز
طريقة التحضير
يغسل الأرز ويغير ماؤه ثلاثة مرات ثم يصفى من الماء، توضع كمية الماء في وعاء على النار حتى تغلي. يضاف الملح والأرز إلى الماء ويحرك مرة أخرى ويغطى. يترك على نار هادئة لمدة عشرين أو ثلاثين دقيقة حتى ينضج الأرز. إذا جف الماء قبل الأوان يضاف ربع كوب ماء مغلي يرفع الغطاء قبل النضج بخمس دقائق ويحرك حتى لا تلتصق حبوب الأرز ببعضها البعض.

----------


## mylife079

*طريقة عمل المحشى بالصور



المقادير ---الاساس كوسا

وكم حبة خضار من كل نوع

الرز كل كيلو رز مصرى له نص كيلو لحم


فلفل اسود

ملعقة سمن

فنجان زيت

بهار حلو وقرفة




الطريقة---

نحفر الخضار ونغسلها بماء وملح



ننقع الرز نص ساعة بماء مغلى

ونخلطه مع اللحم والبهارات والملح والسمن والزيت



نحشيها بحيث نترك فراغ للنضج



نخلط طماطم وحبة ماجى وعصير ليمونة ونطبخها فيها



وهنا جهزت ومعاها المرقة الى بيحب



*

----------


## mylife079

برياني هندي




المقادير 

أرز بسمتي طويل الحبه مسلوق نصف سلقه

خضار مشكله مثلجه

لحم هبر أو دجاج أو ربيان 

للصلصة 

1/2 شدة كزبره خضراء

4 فصوص ثوم 

بصله كبيره

1/4 حبة زنجبيل طازج

حبة طماطم طرية 

ملح / فلفل / 2 ملعقة كاري / 2 ملعقة جارام مسالا / 2ملعقة تندوري مسالا

3 ملاعق كبيرة زيت نباتي / 1 كوب ماء / ملعقة معجون طماطم 

الطريقة 


يسلق الدجاج منزوع الجلد أو اللحم ، تخلط مقادير الصلصة في الخلاط وإذا حسيتي إنها

ثقيله جدا خففيها بشوية ماء ولكن لاتجعليها خفيفة جدا .

في إناء الطبخ ضعي القليل من الزيت وحين يسخن أضيفي نصف الصلصة واحتفظي

بالباقي جانبا ، ثم قلبيها قليلا ثم أضيفي اللحم أو الدجاج أو الربيان وقلبي جيدا واتركيهم 

على نار هادئه لمدة 5-7 دقائق .

أحضري الاناء الذي ستطبخين فيه الارز ثم ضعي ملعقه من الزيت ، اخلطي الارز مع الخضار 

المسلوقه وأضيفي نصف الكميه الى الاناء ثم ضعي اللحم أو الدجاج أو الربيان ثم أضيفي 

باقي الارز . ولتحصلي على ألوان جميله اخلطي ملعقة صغيره من لون البرتقال مع قليل من 

الماء ورشيها بشكل دائري فوق الارز ثم اخلطي ملغقة صغيره من بودرة التندوري مع قليل 

من الماء ورشيها بشكل دائري ثم انقعي الزعفران في ماء الورد ورشيه في دائره ثالثه 

فوق الارز فتحصلي على ثلاث دوائر باللون الاصفر والبرتقالي والاحمر وعند التقديم اخلطي

الارز فتحصلي على مزيج رائع من أربع ألوان زاهيه(الابيض والاصفر والبرتقالي والاحمر).

----------


## mylife079

*المندي*




وقت التجهيز 15 دقيقة 
وقت الطهي 70 دقيقة 
عدد الاشخاص 2 


المقادير

كوب ارز 
2 ملعقة كبيرة زيت او سمن
1 حبة متوسطة بصل، مفروم ناعم
2/1 عود دارسين ( قرفة )
6 – 8 حبة قرنفل، صحيح
6 – 8 حبة هيل، صحيح
2/1 1 ملعقة صغيرة ملح
2 حبة متوسطة طماطم ، مقشرة، مفرومة
2 – 4 قرن فلفل اخضر حار ( حسب الرغبة )
2/1 3 كوب ماء او مرق

تتبيلة الدجاج 
1 كيلو دجاج، مقطع الى ثمانية قطع
1 ملعقة صغيرة ملح
2/1 ملعقة صغيرة هيل ، مطحون
1 ملعقة صغيرة بهارات مشكلة
2/1 ملعقة صغيرة قرفة ( دارسين )، مطحونة
1 ملعقة صغيرة كركم
4/1 ملعقة صغيرة فلفل اسود، مطحون
2/1 ملعقة صغيرة لومي، مطحون
2 – 3 ملعقة كبيرة عصير ليمون
2 ملعقة كبيرة زيت او سمن 



الطريقة

اغسلي الأرز جيدا، انقعيه في الماء الدافىء لحوالي 15 دقيقة. 
2) سخني الفرن لدرجة حرارة 375 ف، ثبتي الرف الشبكي الأوسط، احضري طبق فرن متوسط الحجم، مقاس 1.5 لتر تقريبا. احضري ورق المنيوم. اتركيه جانبا.
3) في قدر متوسط الحجم ،، سخني الزيت او السمن، اضيفي البصل ، قلبي على نار متوسطة الى ان يصبح البصل ذهبي اللون.
4) ابعدي القدر عن النار، اضيفي اعواد الدارسين، القرنفل، الهيل، الملح والطماطم ، قلبي لتتوزع المكونات مع بعضها.
5) صفي الأرز من ماء النقع، اضيفيه الى القدر، قلبي الى ان تتوزع المكونات جيدا.
6) ضعي الأرز في طبق الفرن، قطعي قرون الفلفل طوليا ، انزعي البذور ، ضعي قرون الفلفل على سطح الأرز. صبي المرق او الماء فوق الأرز. 
7) غطي الطبق بطبقة من ورق الألمنيوم ،، باستعمال طرف السكين اعملي 5 – 6 شقوق في ورق الألمنيوم ،، اتركي الطبق جانبا.
8) ضعي قطع الدجاج في وعاء ، اضيفي الملح، الهيل، البهارات ، القرفة، الكركم، الفلفل، اللومي، عصير الليمون والزيت،، قلبي المكونات الىان تتوزع على قطع الدجاج جيدا. ( يمكنك نزع جلد الدجاج اذا رغبت في التقليل من الدهون في هذا الطبق ).
9) رصي قطع الدجاج المبهرة فوق طبقة الألمنيوم التي عملت فيها الشقوق سابقا.
10) خذي طبقتين من ورق الألمنيوم، ثم غطي الدجاج ، مع احكام تغطية جوانب الطبق تماما ، بحيث لا يكون هناك مجال لتصاعد البخار.
11) ادخلي الطبق الى الفرن لمدة 60 – 70 دقيقة،، يمكنك بعد مرور حوالي 60 دقيقة اخراج الطبق من الفرن ورفع الألمنيوم عن جانب الطبق والكشف على الأرز والدجاج اذا كان قد نضج. اذا كان غير ناضج اعيدي الطبق الى الفرن لبضع دقائق اخرى.
12) ضعي قطع الدجاج جانبا، انزعي الألمنيوم من فوق الأرز، أعيدي ترتيب قطع الدجاج فوق الأرز ،،، وقدميه ساخنا. 
• فكرة من الشيفة منال: الشقوق التي عملتيها في ورق الألمنيوم فوق الأرز تعمل على تصاعد بخار الأرز ليطهى به الدجاج وايضا تعمل على تسرب بهارات الدجاج الى الأرز فتكسبه لونا ونكهة شهية. 
• للحصول على المندي المدخن : ضعي قطعة من الفحم على النار الى ان تصبح مثل الجمرة ، انزعي الطبقة العلوية من الألمنيوم من فوق الدجاج، ضعي قطعة الفحم، اعيدي الألمنيوم بسرعة بحيث تحافظين على الدخان المتصاعد من الفحم، ذلك يعمل على تشبع الدجاج بنكهة بنكهة الدخان. بعد مرور بضع ثواني ابعدي الورق وتخلصي من الفحم.

----------


## دموع الورد

تارت الكريمة و الفراولة



طبق مميز
المقادير:

- مقادير العجينة:

2 كوب دقيق
3 ملاعق كبيرة سمن أو زبد
ملعقة كبيرة سكر
1/3 كوب ماء مثلج
ملعقة صغيرة فانيليا

مقادير الكريمة:

2كوب حليب
4 ملاعق كبيرة دقيق
4 ملاعق كبيرة سكر
ملعقة صغيرة فانيليا
1/2 كوب قشطة



الطريقة:


تحضير العجينه:
نخفق الدقيق و السمن جيدا حتي يتجانس الجميع
نضيف الماء المثلج و السكر و الفانيليا و نخفق جيدا حتي امتزاج المكونات جيدا
نتركها ترتاح في الفريزر لمده 20 دقيقة
ثم نخرجها و نفردها في الصينية
و لابد من تخريمها بالشوكة خروم كتيرة حتي نترك فرصة لبخار المياه انه يخرج منها
و ندخلها فرن مسخن مسبقا علي درجة 180 لمده حوالي 20 دقيقة

تحضير الكريمه:

نذوب جميع المقادير ماعدا القشطة في وعاء (علي البارد(
ثم نضع الخليط علي النار مع التقليب المستمر حتي نحصل علي خليط كثيف
ثم نضيف القشطة مع التقليب حتي لا يتكتل

و بذلك نكون انتهينا من تحضير الكريمه
(لابد ان نتركها تبرد جيدا(

نخرج صينية التارت من الفرن و بعد ما تبرد جيدا نحشيها بالكريمة الباردة
و نزينها بالفراولة المقطعة انصاف
و بالهنا و الشفا

----------


## دموع الورد

عصير الفراولة الفاخر



طبق مميز
المقادير:

- علبة فراولة طازجة
- 1 كوب حليب طازج
- 1 علبة أيس كريم فانيلا ( صغيرة الحجم بسعر 1 درهم )
- 3 ملاعق طعام سكر ناعم



الطريقة:

- تغسل الفراولة جيداً ثم تقطع وتوضع في الخلاط يوضع عليها الأيس كريم و الحليب و تمزج .
- يضاف السكر و يمزج الخليط جيداً إلي ان يمتزج ويصبح متجانس .

..:: للتزيين ::..
- تغمس حواف كأس التقديم في شراب الفيمتو ثم تغمس في السكر الخشن .
- يحتفظ ببعض من قطع الفراولة و توضع في قاع الكأس ثم يصب عليها عصير الفراولة و تزين حافة الكأس بحبة فراولة كاملة

----------


## دموع الورد

لفائف السلطة اللذيذة



طبق مجرب
المقادير:

خبز عربي أو خبز صاج
مايونيز أو ساور كريم
شرحات رقيقة من المرتديلا أو اللنشون أو أي نوع لحم مدخن
ذرة
- أي نوع من أنواع الخضار الذي تفضلينه للسلطة مثل :
شرحات بندورة
شرحات خيار خس
بصل مقطع جوانح


الطريقة:

- على طاولة العمل افردي شرحة خبز , ثم ادهنيها بالمايونيز أو بالساور كريم .
- افرشي فوقها طبقة من الذرة .
- رتبي شرحات اللحم و الخضار حسب الذوق ثم لفي الخبز حتى تحصلي على لفافة .
- اقسمي كل لفافة لقسمين و رتبيها في صحن التقديم و قدميه بارداً .
- ممكن ترتيب اللفائف في طبق بايركس و بعدها رشيه بالجبنة الصفراء المبشورة و حطيه بالفرن لمدة دقائق لحتى تذوب الجبنة و بعدها يقدم .
- هذا السندويش مناسبة للرحلات أو للأطفال في المدرسة

----------


## دموع الورد

سلطة الخس بالجبنة و الجوز



لمقادير:

خسة
بشر تفاحة خضراء (إختياري)
شرائح سميكة من الجبنة
جوز محمص
ليمون
زيت زيتون
ملح
فلفل أبيض


الطريقة:

- يقطع الخس ناعماً و يقلب مع شرائح الجبنة .
- إذا تم استخدام التفاح نخلط بشر التفاح مع الخس و الجبنة و الجوز المحمص المقطع .
- نتبل السلطة بالليمون و الزيت و الملح و الفلفل الأبيض و تقدم .

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلموا دموع
كلهن طيبات

----------


## دموع الورد

> يسلموا دموع
> كلهن طيبات


تسلم...... :Bl (8):

----------


## mylife079

*سلطة الفواكه المميزة



المقادير:

مكعبات (برتقال + تفاح + مانجا + موز + عنب ) 
أو فواكه مشكله معلبة 
عصير فواكه مشكل 
قشطة قيمر 
دريم ويب 
نصف شمام مفرغ من الداخل 
جيلي أي لون تختاريه 


الطريقة: 

- نضع عصير الفواكه المشكله على مكعبات الفواكه . 
- نجهز نصف الشمامه بتفريغه مما في داخله ومن ثم رشه ببودرة الجلي . 
- أنا هنا اخترت اللون الأخضر ..بودرة الجلي ستذوب بسبب ماء الشمام وستظهر لكِ بالشكل كما في الصورة . 
- نضع الفواكه في نصف الشمام كما في الصورة . 
- ثم تزين بالقطشة أو الدريم ويب والفستق المطحون .*

----------


## mylife079

*مهلبية الرز




المقادير:

3 ليتر حليب سائل 
3 ملعقة كبيرة حليب بودرة 
3 ملعقة كبيرة سكر 
كوب صغير ماء ورد 
2 كوب رز 
زعفران و مكسرات


الطريقة: 

- يغسل الرز و ينقع في ماء قليل لمدة ليلة كامله . 
- نضع الرز في خلاط العصير مع الماء و نخلطه جيدا حتى يذوب الرز في الماء . 
- نضع الحليب السائل و السكر و حليب البودرة في القدر و يوضع على النار مع التحريك المستمر حتى يقترب الحليب من الغليان . 
- نضع خليط الرز في القدر مع التحريك المستمر الى ان يصبح الخليط غليظ , نبعد القدر عن النار ثن نضيف ماء الورد مع استمرار التحريك قليلأ . 
- نخلط المزيج في خلاط العصير لمدة نصف دقيقة ثم يوضع في أوعية التقديم و يزين بالزعفران و المكسرات . 
- نترك المهلبية حتى تبرد ثم توضع في الثلاجه حتى وقت التقديم .*

----------


## mylife079

*مهلبية الكاسترد 




المقادير:

4 كوب حليب 
10 ملعقة كبيرة كاسترد 
علبة قشطة 
كوب سكر 


الطريقة: 

- ذوبي الكاسترد و السكر في الحليب البارد . 
- ضعي المزيج على النار مع التحريك المستمر , قبل بدأ الغليان أضيفي القشطة , و استمري بالتحريك حتى يغلي المزيج و يسمك . 
- صبي المهلبية في أطباق التقديم الصغيرة , و قدميها باردة او ساخنة .*

----------


## mylife079

*كريم كراميل سريع



المقادير:

- مقادير الكريم : 
2 كوب ماء 
6 ملعقة كبيرة حليب بودرة 
3 بيضات 
3 حبات جبنة كيري 
2 علبة صغير حليب مركز 
فانيليا 

سكر للكراميل 


الطريقة: 

- ذوبي سكر الكراميل على نار هادئة و حركي حتى يتحول لونه للذهبي , غلفي به قاع و جوانب صينية فرن و دعيه ليبرد . 
- ضعي جميع مقادير الكريم في الخلاط و اخلطي حتى يمتزج جيداً ثم صبيه في صينية الكراميل . 
- ضعي الصينية في صينية أكبر منها و بها ماء و ضعيها في الفرن لمدة من نصف إلى ثلاثة أرباع الساعة . 
- ضعيها في الثلاجة حتى تبرد ثم اقلبيها بحذر و قدميها .*

----------


## mylife079

*أصابع زينب



المقادير:

- 3 أكواب دقيق أبيض
- 3/1 كوب زيت
- 3/1 كوب زبده
- 3 ملاعق طعام سكر 
- 3/1 كوب ماء
- ملعقتان شاي بكنج بودر
- زيت للقلي
- شيره 


الطريقة: 

- يذوب السكر في الماء ثم ينخل الدقيق والبكنج بودر ثم يعجن مع باقي المكونات ويترك لمدة نصف ساعة . 
- تقسم العجينة إلى كرات صغيره ثم تفرد على شكل قرص ثم تمرر على سطح المبشرة بشكل عمودي . 
- تقلى في زيت غزير على نار معتدلة حتى تحمر ثم تصفى من الزيت ثم تسقى بالشيرة وتقدم*

----------


## mylife079

تابع  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  المعجنات 

دورك دموع الورد

----------


## دموع الورد

> تابع  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  المعجنات 
> 
> دورك دموع الورد


ماشي

----------


## دموع الورد

لفائف الدجاج بحشوة الخضار



المقـادير:
مقادير النقيع: فيليه صدور دجاج - 1 بصل مبشور – 2 فص ثوم - 1 علبة لبن – خل – زيت – ليمون – ملح – فلفل أسود – بهارمشكل – كزبره مطحون - ملحمقادير الحشوة: ملفوف مقطع شرائح رفيعه – 1 جزر مبشور – 1 فليفله مقطع شرائح رفيعه – 3 م ك مايونيز – 3 م ك صويا – 2 م ك ماسترد
مقادير الصلصة: 1 بصل شرائح رفيعه – 2 فص ثوم - زيت – زبدة – مكعب مرق خضار – فلفل أسود – ملح – كزبره خضراء مفرومه – اشبنت (شومر) مفروم – 2 كوب كريمه – جبنه موزيريلا الطريقــة:ندق صدور الدجاج حتى يتضاعف حجمها ثم تنقع بمقادير النقيع لمدة 3 ساعات على الأقل
الطريقة:
تخلط مقادير الحشوة ثم نضع في كل قطعة دجاج كمية مناسبة ونلفها ونثبتها بأعواد خشبيةنقلي البصل والثوم بالزيت والزبده ثم نضيف الفلفل والملح ومكعب الخضارنضيف الكزبره والاشبنت وأخيرا الكريمه ونتركهم على نار متوسطة حتى الغلياننضع الصلصة على لفائف الدجاج ونغطيها بورق الألمنيوم ثم ندخلها في الفرن لمدة ساعة تقريباننزع الأعواد الخشبية ونقلب قطع الدجاج ثم نضع على كل قطعة قليل من جبن الموزيريلا

نضعها في الفرن حتى تذوب الجبنه ويتحمر وجهها قليلاً.

----------


## دموع الورد

الكاري بالدجاج و الحمص




المقادير
قطع من الدجاج المزال من العظم

4 طماطم مقطعة و ملعقة معجون طماطم

بصلة مقطعة قطع صغيرة

نصف كاس زيت

4 فصوص ثوم مبشورة

فلفل و ملح و بهارات
زنجبيل و شطة ادا كنتم تحبونها

كاس زبادي و علبة حمص مسلوق

نصف كاس ماء
الطريقة
- يقلى البصل البصل بعدها يضاف الثوم ثم الطماطم و معجون الطماطم .

- يضاف الدجاج مع البهارات و الملح و الفلفل و الزنجبيل .

- يضاف بعدها الماء حتى يستوي الدجاج .

- نضيف الزبادي و الحمص و نتركها تستوي لمدة 5 دقائق ثم تقدم مع الرز .

----------


## دموع الورد

دجاج مع الملفوف و الجزر






المقادير
دجاج فيليه

كوب لبن
كزبره
بهار كاري
فلفل
ملح
ثوم

ملفوف
جزر
فليفله
بصل

3 كوب ماء
مكعب ماجي خضار

الطريقة
- ننقع الدجاج باللبن و الثوم و الكزبره و الكاري و الفلفل و الملح لمدة 3 ساعات على الأقل ثم نقليها بقليل من الزيت حتى تتحمر و نرفعها على ورق ناشف .

- نقلي البصل ثم نضيف الجزر و بعدها الملفوف و الفليفله .

- نضيف 3 كوب من الماء و مكعب ماجي خضار ثم نضع الخلطه التي نقع بها الدجاج و نتركها حتى تغلي ثم نضيف الدجاج ثم نتركهم لمدة نصف ساعه على الأقل حتى تنضج .

----------


## دموع الورد

عصير الموز بالبرتقال والمانجا




المقادير
ثلاث حبات موز متوسطة الحجم

3 ملعقة كبيرة برتقال بودرة

كوب عصير مانجــــــا

كوب حليب عادي

ثلج

الطريقة
- اخلطي جميع المقادير السابقة في الخلاط , و قدميه بارداً .

�

----------


## دموع الورد

الريجيم

رجيم لمدة أسبوع
COLOR]





الأسبوع الاول
الافطار اليومى :

• صنف واحد من الفاكهة بأى كمية فيما عدا (تين – عنب – بلح – مانجو)
• بيضة مسلوقة + سلطة خضراء بدون طماطم .
• شريحة توست + 3 ملاعق فول بليمون + خيار .
• شريحة توست + قطعة جبنة قريش + سلطة خضراء .

الغذاء اليومى
لحوم أو فراخ أو أسماك (مشوى أو مسلوق) أو تونة بدون زيت أى كمية + خضار مسلوق أو مطبوخ نى × نى أو سلطة خضراء .

العشاء اليومى
مثل الافطار اليومى
ملاحظات :
• الأكل بأى كمية طالما لم تحدد الكمية .
• مسموح بشرب الشاى أو القهوة فى أى وقت ولكن بدون سكر ولبن .
• ممنوع نهائيا الأكل بين الوجبات .
• عند الشعور بالجوع بين الوجبات– يمكن تناول كوب عصير ليمون بدون سكر .
• ممنوع الوزن الا فى نهاية البرنامج .

الأسبوع التانى
الافطار اليومى:
شريحة توست + 2 ملعقة جبنة قريش أو 2 ملعقة فول بليمون (بدون زيت)

الغذاء:
4/1 فرخة أو سمكة أوشريحة لحم صغيرة مشوى أو تونة (بدون زيت) + سلاطة خضراء أو خضار مسلوق أو مطبوخ نى × نى .

بين الغذاء والعشاء:
ثمرة فاكهة فيما عدا (تين-عنب-بلح-موز-مانجو)

العشاء:
اختيار اى من الآتى:
فاكهة من المسموح أو (شريحة توست + (بيضة مسلوقة أو 2 ملعقة جبن قريش) + سلطة)

الأسبوع الثالث

الافطار:
1 توست سن بالجبنة البيضاء + برتقالة

الساعة الحادية عشرة صباحا:
ثمرة فاكهة متوسطة

الساعة الرابعة عصرا:
4/1 فرخة مشوية + طبق سلطة كبير بدون طماطم. أو كوب أرز مسلوق (أو طبق صغير مكرونة مسلوقة) + طبق خضار سوتية أو سلطة.
أو 1-2 سمكة مشوية + طبق سلطة كبير بدون طماطم.

الساعة الثامنة مساء:
ثمرة فاكهة متوسطة الحجم

الساعة الحادية عشرة مساء:
1-2 كوب زبادى منزوع الوجة.
أو 4 ملاعق فول + خيار وخس.

الأسبوع الرابع

الافطار موحد:- فواكة طبيعية.

السبت:

الغذاء:- خضار مسلوق + لحم مشوى. العشاء:- 2 ثمرة فاكهة

الأحد:

الغذاء:- 4 ملاعق مكرونة + طبق خضار سوتية.
العشاء:- حليب أو زبادى خالى الدسم + ثمرة فاكهة.

الأثنين :

الغذاء:-سلطة خضراء + صدر دجاج مشوى + 2 توست رجيم.
العشاء:- سلطة تونة بدون زيت-ثمرت تفاح متوسطة الحجم

الثلاثاء:

الغذاء:- خضار نى × نى + 2 توست رجيم.
العشاء:- سلطة فواكة.

الأربعاء:

الغذاء:- سمك مشوى + سلطة خضراء.
العشاء:- سلطة فواكة.

الخميس:

الغذاء:- ملاعق أرز + سلطة خضراء + طبق خضار
العشاء:- فواكة طازجة.

الجمعة:

الغذاء:- سمك مشوى + سلطة خضراء.
العشاء:- فواكة طازجة

----------


## mylife079

*فطاير بالزعتر



المقادير:

- ملعقة كبيرة خميرة
- 2 كوب حليب سائل دافىء
- ملعقة صغيرة سكر
- 4 أكواب طحين
- 2 ملعقة صغيرة بيكنغ بودر
- نصف ملعقة صغيرة ملح
- نصف كوب سمنة
- ست ملاعق كبيرة حليب بودرة

الطريقة:

تخلط المقادير الجافة سويا ويضاف إليها الحليب السائل وتعجن ثم تشكل حسب الرغبة وتحشى بالزعتر أو بالجبنة.*

----------


## mylife079

*فطاير بالسبانخ



المقادير:

ـــ 3 أكواب طحين
ـــ نصف كوب زيت زيتون
ـــ كوب ماء فاتر
ـــ ملعقة كبيرة خميرة
ـــ ملعقة صغيرة ملح
ـــ ملعقة صغيرة سكر

الحشوة:

ـــ باكيت سبانخ مثلج ورق
ـــ 3 بصلات مقطعة
ـــ زيت زيتون
ـــ سماق ونصف ملعقة صغيرة ملح
ـــ عصير ليمون
ـــ نعصر السبانخ جيدا ثم نضيف البصل وبقية المقادير حسب الذوق.

الطريقة:

تعجن المقادير جميعها جيدا وتترك لترتاح لمدة نصف ساعة، ثم تقطع دوائر صغيرة وترص في بايركس به زيت زيتون وتترك لمدة ربع ساعة، نرق كل قطعة وتبسط باليد ثم تحشى وتغلق على شكل مثلث وندهن الوجه بالبيض وتشوى.*

----------


## mylife079

*فطاير اللحم 



المقادير :

مقدار من عجينة الفطائر 
– ربع كوب هردة( طحينة) 
– نص كيلو لحم مفروم 
– كيلو بصل مفروم 
– صفار بيض 
– ربع كوب صنوبر 
– ملح
- بهارات ( هيل –فلفل أسود- كزبرة- مسمار) 

الطريقة : 

يرفع البصل على النار ويقلب إلى أن يبدأ لونة بالتغير ( يرش بالماء قليلاً من وقت لأخر ، يضاف له اللحم المفروم والبهارات والملح والصنوبر ويقلب على النار قليلاً وأخيراً تضاف له الهردة وتقلب جيداً ثم يرفع من على النار ليبرد 
تفرد العجينه على سطح مستوي ويجب أن لا تكون خفيفة جداً و تقطع بقطع صغيرة حسب الحجم المرغوب به الى دوائر متساوية الحجم
تحشى كل واحده منها بملعقه من الحشو ثم تغلق على شكل مثلث وذلك باجتذاب الطرفان الاماميان للدائره وضغطهما مع بعض ثم يليهم الطرف الثالث والاخير وتوضع الفطائر في صينيه مدهونه بالزيت ومرشوشه بالطحين ثم تدهن بصفار البيض وبعدها تدخل في فرن حار الى ان تتحمر

-ملاحظة : يمكن أضافة مكعبات الطماطم للحشو حسب الرغبة*

----------


## mylife079

*فطائر البطاطا 


المقادير: 

كوب بطاطس مسلوقة ومهروسة 
2 كوب دقيق 
2 بيضة 
2 ملعقة كبيرة سمن 
ملعقة صغيرة بيكنج بودر 
مقدار من اللبن للعجن 
قليل من الملح والفلفل 
الحشو: 
كوب لحم مفروم عصاج 
نصف كوب بطاطس مسلوقة 
ملعقة كبيرة من البقدونس المفرى

الطريقة:
ينخل الدقيق مع قليل من الملح والبيكنج بودر ويضاف السمن إلى الدقيق ويفرك بأصابع اليد حتى يمتص السمن تماما تضاف البطاطس المسلوقة المهروسة ويعجن المقدار بالبيض واللبن حتى نحصل على عجينة يمكن تشكيلها يخلط اللحم المعصج مع البطاطس المسلوقة والبقدونس ويتبل المقدار يتم فرد العجينة بسمك نصف سم ثم تقطع إلى مربعات يوضع في وسط كل مربع مقدار ملائم من الحشو ويقفل كأنه مظروف و يدهن الوجه بالبيض تدهن الصينية بالسمن ويتم رص الوحدات فيها وتخبز فى فرن متوسط الحرارة حتى يتم نضجها بعد ذلك يتم رصها فى صحن التقديم وتجميلها بالبقدونس المفروم*

----------


## mylife079

*فطائر بالجبن

المقادير:

3 أكواب طحين 
3 ملاعق كبيره حليب بودره 
نصف فنجان سكر 
فنجان زيت 
1 ملعقة كبيره خميره 
1 كوب ماء 



الطريقة: 

نضع الطحين مع الحليب والسكر ونخلاط المواد الجافه وثم نأخد إناء ونضع الخميره مع كوب الماءوتخلاط حتى تذوب الخميره وثم نضع الزيت والخميره والماء في الخلطه السابقه وثم تعحن ونتركها حتى تتخمر وثم تحشى بالجبن وترص في صينيه مدهونه*

----------


## mylife079

*معجنات محشوة بالزيتون


المقادير:

ربع كيلو طحين 
ملعقة باكم باودر 
باكيت زبدة 
كاس لبن 
القليل من الماء الدافى 
2 علبة زيتون بدون عجم 
سمسم ابيض مقشور.


الطريقة: 

نعجن جميع المواد مع بعضها( باستثناء الزيتون) ندع العجينة 
لترتاح مدة ربع ساعة. 
بعدها نقسم العجينة لكرات صغيرة ونضع داخل كل 
عجينة حبة زيتون وندحرجها بالسمسم الابيض. 
نخبز الكرات بالفرن بدرجة حرارة متوسطة.*

----------


## mylife079

*فطائر الجبن بالزعتر

المقادير:

3 كوب طحين أبيض 
ربع كوب زيت طبخ 
1 كوب ماء 
1 ملعقة صغيرة خميرة 
1 كوب جبن شيدر مبشور 
1 كوب زعتر 
بيضة مخوقة 
زيت للقلي


الطريقة: 

- يخلط الطحين مع الخميرة ثم يضاف الزيت و الماء و يعجن جيدا حتى تتكون لدينا عجينة متجانسة . 
- تقسم العجينة إلى كور صغيرة . 
- تحشى قطع العجينة بقليل من الجبنة و يشكل على هيئة هلال . 
- تغمس القطع في البيض ثم تغطى بالزعتر . 
- تقلي الفطائر في زيت غزير ساخن علي نار هادئة حتى تتحمر ثم تصفى و تقدم ساخنة .*

----------


## mylife079

*صحتين وعافية*

----------


## دموع الورد

رجيم السبع أيام!



رجيم السبع أيام!

هذا الرجيم معمول به في بعض المراكز الطبية من أجل إنقاص وزن مرضى القلب الذي سيخضعون لعملية معينة، وهو جدا فعال يحتوي على جميع الأصناف الغذائية، والهدف منه إنقاص ما بين 4 إلى 7 كيلوجرام (10 إلى 17 باوند) في الإسبوع الواحد!

تعتمد طريقته على الإكثار من الإطعمة التي تحرق السعرات الحرارية وبخاصة الشوربة الحارقة (ستجد طريقة عملها في الأسفل) أكثر مما تعطيه للجسم، ومدته اسبوع واحد يمكن أن يكرر أكثر من مرة، علما بأنها لا تحتاج إلى رياضة خلال فترة الرجيم

قبل أن تبدأ في ذكر الرجيم: يجب أن تكر أنه يجب الإمتناع خلال الرجيم عن شرب المشروبات الغازية وغيرها، ويجب شرب 10 أكوبا من المائ يوميا!

اليوم الأول (جميع أنواع الفواكه ما عدا الموز)
تناول كثيرا من من الفواكه التي ترغب بها مهما كان نوعها ما عدا الموز، لا بأس من تناول عصير الفاكه الغير محلى بالسكر، وأكثر من الشوربة الحارقة، وينصح بالإكثار من البطيخ أو الشمام حتى تزيد احتمالية نقص كيلو واحد في هذا اليوم!

اليوم الثاني (جميع الخضار)
1- تناول الكثير من الخضراوات وكثيرا من الشوربة

2- في وجبة العشاء تناول حبة بطاطا واحدة مطبوخة مع الزبدة إضافة للشوربة

3- تناول الخضراوات التي ترغبها سواء كانت معلبة أو طازجة أو مجمدة أو مسلوقة (بدون إضافة أي نوع من الصلصات أو البهارات)

4- ابتعد عن تناول كافة أنواع الحبوب – القمح – الفول – المكسرات بأنواعها .

اليوم الثالث (يوم الخضار والفاكه بدون موز!)
تناول كل ما تريد من الخضراوات والفواكه وكثيرا من الشوربة ولا تتناول بطاطا هذا اليوم أو موز.

اليوم الرابع (الموز والحليب!)
تناول كثيرا من الشوربة مع 8 حبات من الموز لتحصل على البوتاسيوم وكذلك ثلاث أكواب من الحليب قليل الدسم للحصول على الكالسيوم اشرب كثيرا من الماء وأضف إليه كثيرا من مسحوق النخالة لتجعل عمليتي الهضم والإخراج طبيعية.

اليوم الخامس (بروتين وطماطم)
تناول كثيرا من الشوربة مع لحم العجل أو السمك المسلوق أو الدجاج بعد إزالة الجلد بعد السلق وتناول البندورة حيث بالإمكان أخذ 560 جرام من لحم العجل وعلبة كبيرة من البندورة أو 6 حبات من البندورة تأكد من تناول 12 أكواب من الماء هذا اليوم لتغسيل أجهزة الجسم الداخلية من بقايا الحم المهضوم.

اليوم السادس (اللحم والخضار)
تناول كثيرا من الشوربة ولحم العجل وكثيرا من الخضروات هذا اليوم عدا البطاطا كما بإمكانك أن تأخذ 2-3 قطع من اللحم الشرائح الستيك إذا رغبت وأي نوع من الخضروات أو الألياف الخضراء . تذكر أن الشوربة هو الأساس في هذه الحمية!.

اليوم السابع ( الرز البني ، عصير الفواكه والخضار)
تناول كثيرا من الشوربة مع كمية غير محدودة من الأرز البني والفواكه والخضروات ما عدا البطاطا حتى تشبع تماما.

ملاحظات هامة :


   1.

      بعد نهاية اليوم السابع إذا اتبعت التعليمات السابقة تماما فسوف تكون قد فقدت 5-7 كغم وإذا فقدت أكثر من 7كغم توقف عن هذه الحمية ليومين فقط قبل العودة مرة أخرى لإتباع الحمية ابتداء من اليوم الأول .
   2.

      حيث لكل شخص تركيبة خاصة بجسمه فتأثير هذه الحمية يختلف من فرد لآخر ولكن هناك حقيقة ثابته وهي أن هذة الحمية تنظف أجهزة الجسم من المكونات الملوثة لهذه الأجهزة لذلك تعطيك شعورا بالراحة تجعل جسمك نقيا وتشعر بأنك أكثر حيوية .
   3.

      يمكن متابعة هذه الخطة في الوقت الذي تراه مناسبا لك وستعشر بالفرق ولكن يحبذ أخذ راحة لمدة ثلاثة أيان ما بين كل أسبوع يتم فيه أكل الوجبات بشكل عادي دون اسراف طبعا
   4.

      يمنع قطعيا خلال هذه الحمية تناول الخبز والكحول والمشروبات الغازية والمشروبات المخصصة للحمية ويمكن تناول أي أدوية وصفها لك الطبيب خلال اتباعك لهذه الحمية بأمان 

طريقة عمل الشوربة الحارقة:




   1.

      ست حبات كبيرة من البصل الأصفر أو الأخضر + ست حبات ثوم
   2.

      حبتان فلفل أخضر بارد
   3.

      علبة واحدة أو علبتين من عصير البندوره أو ما يعادلة بصورة مطحونه أو أربع طماطم
   4.

      حبة ملفوف كبيرة
   5.

      حزمة من خضار الكرافس الأمريكي (وهونبات يشبه البقدونس من الاعلى ورق اخضر ومن الاسفل سيقان خصراء تشبه البصل الاخضر)
   6.

      اختياري: يمكن اضافة عبوة من خليط شوربة ماجي في وعاء كبير مغطى مع ما سبق وصفه من الخضارالمقطعة، يمكن إضافة الأملاح والفلفل والكاري والصلصة الحارة وصب عليه الماء ودعه يغلي لمدة 45 دقيقة ثم ضعة في الثلاجة 

ويمكنك خلط المكونات السابقة (إن أردت) في الخلاط، ويجب عليك ما يلي:


   1.

      يتم طبخ المذكور أعلاه لمدة 10 دقايق
   2.

      ثم تخلط بالخلاط
   3.

      يعاد طبخها لمدة ثلاثين دقيقة

----------


## دموع الورد

صيادية السمك





المقادير
2 كيلو سمك قطع (مثل فيليه الكنعد أو الهامور)
2 كوب أرز مغسول
2 ملعقة كمون ناعم
ملح – فلفل أسمر
2/1 كوب زيت نباتي
2/1 2 كوب ماء
بصلة متوسطة الحجم مفرومة
بهار السمك
سماق
راس ثوم مدقوق
ليمونة مقطعة


الطريقة
ينقع السمك بعد تنظيفه بالملح والسماق والبهار والكمون. 	 .1
يقلى البصل المفروم بالزيت ثم يضاف إليه الثوم حتى يحمر. 	 .2
يصف السمك المقلي في قاع وعاء الطبخ ويضاف إليه خليط البصل والثوم المصفى من الزيت وينثر الأرز فوق السمك وخليط البصل والثوم ويضاف إليه كمية الماء المملح اللازم لنضج الأرز. 	 .3
يقلب وعاء الطبخ (الطنجرة ) في صينية التقديم. 	 .4
تقدم مع سلطة الطحينة وصحة وهناء.

----------


## دموع الورد

أجنحة الدجاج المقرمشة






المقادير
12 قطعة أجنحة دجاج
2 ملعقة كبيرة طحين حمص
2/1 ملعقة صغيرة فلفل أحمر مطحون
4/1 ملعقة صغيرة بهارات مشكلة
4/1 ملعقة صغيرة كمون مطحون
2/1 ملعقة صغيرة كزبرة مطحونة
2/1 كوب طحين أبيض
كوب ماء دافىء للعجن
زيت للقلي


الطريقة
تنظف الأجنحة بالملح والطحين والليمون بطريقة جيدة. 	 .1
يقطع الجناح من الطرف الصغير ليصبح الجناح بشكل الفخد ويجب ان يكون السكين حاد وتترك عظمة الجناح بارزة. 	 .2
يجمع لحم الجناح ويضغط عليه ليتكون على شكل متناسب. 	 .3
نخلط جميع البهارات مع الطحين ويصب علي هذه المواد الماء الدافىء بدفعات لتصبح العجينة متماسكة، بعد ذلك تأخذ الأجنحة وتغمر بالخليط بدون وضع العظمة الظاهرة من الجناح بالخليط. 	 .4
تقلى الاجنحة بزيت غزير وبعد القلي تصفى الأجنحة من الزيت علي الورق الخاص بذلك. 	 .5
تقدم ساخنة. بالهناء والشفاء وصحتين علي قلوبكم. 	 .6

----------


## دموع الورد

مع وصل العيد ...تم اعداد بعض طرق اعداد كعك العيد...

كعك العيد






المقادير
كيلو سميد
كيلو طحين
ثلاث أصابع زبدة (قوالب – وزن القالب 120 غرام)
2 ملعقة سكر فانيلا
2 ملعقة خميرة باودر
كوب زيت الذرة
2 كوب سكر أو حسب الرغبة
حليب حسب الحاجة
ملعقة يانسون
ملعقة دقة كعك
سمسم حسب الرغبة
كيلو التمر
ملعقة قرفة
قليلاً من زيت الزيتون (حسب الطلب)


الطريقة
نحضر العجينة في المساء وذلك بخلط السميد مع الطحين وسكر الفانيلا والخميرة. 	 .1
نضع عليها زيت الذرة والزبدة ونبسه جيداً ونتركه حتى الصباح. 	 .2
في الصباح نضيف اليانسون ودقة الكعك والسمسم. 	 .3
نسخن الحليب قليلاً مع السكر ونضيفه إلى الخليط ونعجنه جيداً. 	 .4
نتركه نصف ساعة وبعدها نقطعه قطع صغيرة. 	 .5
نقوم بتحضير التمر المعجون مع القرفة وزيت الزيتون ونقطع التمر حسب حجم قطع العجين ونحشوها بأي شكل نريد (دوائر أو قوالب). 	 .6

----------


## ابو نعيم

شكرا على هذه الاكلات اللذيذة

----------


## دموع الورد

كعك السميد * شرح بالصور *

كعك السميد

المقادير

كوبان ونصف من السميد

ملعقتين طعام زيت

ملعقة شاي ملح

نصف ملعقة صغيرة خميرة

ربع ملعقة بيكنج بودر

ملعقتين طعام زبدة

ثلاث ملاعق طعام حليب بودرة

نصف كوب ماء

بيضتين


الطريقة

نضع السميد في وعاء ونضع عليه الملح والبيكنج بودر والخميرة والحليب ونخلطه جيدا باليد

في وعاء نخفق البيضتين بالملعقة ونضع عليهم الزبدة والزيت والماء ثم نضيفهم فوق السميد ونعجنهم باليد حتى تتكون لدينا عجينة ملساء السطح وإنت شعرت بأن العجينة رخوة بعض الشيء أضف عليها رشة من الطحين وأعجنها كرر العملية إذا دعت الحاجة لذلك

هذا هو شكل العجين



ومن ثم نتركها لمدة تتراوح بين 15 إلى 20 دقيقة لترتاح

والآن نقطع العجين إلى كور صغيرة الحجم ثم نقوم بلفها بشكل عامود طولي ونشكلها كما نشاء

تابع الصور

1_

2_



والآن بعد إنتهاء الكمية نصفها في صينية الفرن ونقوم بدهنها بالفرشاة بالبيض المخفوق




وبعدها نقوم برشها إما بحبة البركة أو بالسمسم


ونضعها في فرن متوسط الحرارة لمدة تتراوح بين 20 إلى 25 دقيقة

وهذا هو طبقنا

----------


## دموع الورد

> شكرا على هذه الاكلات اللذيذة


العفو.....

----------


## دموع الورد

كعك عيد

----------


## دموع الورد

كعك العيد البسيط




مقادير كعك العيد البسيط



كوب سمن 1
كوب حليب دافئ 2/1
كوب دقيق 2/1 2
ملعقة صغيرة بيكنج باودر 1
ملعقة صغيرة سمسم 1
ملعقة صغيرة رائحة كعك أو ماء ورد 2/1
قليل من ملح
كيلو ملبن 4/1
سكر بودرة للتزيين




الطريقة :
-يُخفق السمن مع الحليب حتى يتجانس الخليط جيداً.
-يُنخل الدقيق والبيكنج باودر ورائحة الكعك، ثم يضاف السمسم.
-يضاف خليط الدقيق إلى خليط السمن والحليب ويعجن جيداً حتى يصير عجين أملس ناعم.
- يُقسم العجين إلى كرات صغيرة في حجم عين الجمل.
- تُجوف الكرات على شكل كوب صغير وتحشى بالملبن.
- تقفل الكرات جيداً حتى يختفي الحشو تماماً، ويضغط عليها قليلاً، ثم تجمل بالنقش عليها بالمنقاش.
- ترص في صاج (صينية) وتخبز في فرن متوسط الحرارة 350 درجة فهرنهيت لمدة 15 إلى 20 دقيقة أو حتى تصير ذهبية اللون.
- يترك الكعك ليبرد تماماً.
- يرش بالسكر البودرة ويرص في طبق التقديم.
يمكن استعمال المكسرات المفرومة عوضاً عن الملبن.

ملاحظة:
م/ك تعني (ملعقة كبيرة)
م/ص تعني (ملعقة صغيرة)
ك تعني ( كوب )

----------


## mylife079

سلطه للريجيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يفقد الجسم 3 كيلوجرامات من الوزن في أسبوع واحد، بشرط أن يتم تناول وجبة كبيرة من السلطة مرتين كل يوم.... 



المقادير :

- 100 جرام من الخس، مع نصف حزمة من الفجل، وقليل من البقدونس والنعناع.


الطريقة :

- ينظف الخضار جيداً، ويقطع الفجل والخس وبقية الخضار إلى شرائح، بالإضافة إلى الليمون والثوم والبصل والزيت.

----------


## mylife079

محشى ورق عنب بالصور







المقادير:

نصف كغ من ورق العنب 
نصف حزمة من النعناع مفرومة فرما ناعما 
حزمة من البقدونس مفرومة فرما ناعما 
2 حبة بصل متوسطة مقشرة و مفرومة فرما ناعما 
نصف كوب من الأرز المصري المغسول و المصفى 
3 حبة متوسطة من الطماطم مفرومة فرما ناعما 
ثلاثة أرباع كوب من عصير الحامض 
نصف ملعقة كبيرة ملح 
رشة بهار مطحون 
رشة قرفة مطحونة 
رشة فلفل أبيض مطحون 
كوب زيت الزيتون 
2 حبة متوسطة بطاطا مقشرة و مقطعة إلى دوائر 
3 كوب ماء 
ملعقة صغيرة من دبس الرمان 

الطريقة: 

- تحضير الحشوة : - امزجي الأرز مع النعناع و الطماطم و البقدونس و البصل , تبلي بالبهارات و نصف كمية عصير الليمون الحامض و نصف كمية الزيت و الملح . 

- تحضير الورق : - أزيلي عروق ورق العنب الزائدة من أسفله ثم اغسليه جيداً . 
- ضعي كمية من الماء في قدر على النار حتى تغلي ، ثم ضعي الورق على دفعات في الماء المغلي مدة بسيطة ثم ارفعيه حالاً كي لا يهترئ وضعيه في الماء البارد . 

- طريقة الحشو : - مدي الورقة على طبق نظيف على أن يكون السطح الأملس للورقة مواجهاً للطبق والعروق مواجهة لك . 
- ضعي عليها بالعرض ملعقة شاي من الحشوة . 





- اطوي الجوانب ولفيها بإحكام، كرري العملية مع الأوراق الباقية . 
- ضعي في القدر باقي الزيت ثم ضعي دوائر البطاطا في أسفلها , صفي ورق العنب المحشي فوق البطاطا , ضعي طبق صغير فوق ورق العنب كي يحافظ على شكله أثناء الطبخ . 




















أضيفي إلى القدر الكمية الباقية من عصير الليمون الحامض و الماء ودبس الرمان و مرق الحشوة وما تبقى من الملح , ثم ضعيهم على نار معتدلة الحرارة حتى يغلي المزيج , غطي القدر و خففي النار . 
- اطهي لمدة ساعة أو حتى تنضج المقادير و زيدي المرق كلما لزم الامر . 
- قدمي الطبق بارداً و مزينا بحلقات البطاطا 






" أفكار منى " 
- يمكن تحضير الحشوة من دون الخضار ( البندورة و البصل و البقدونس و النعناع ) للحصول على نكهة مختلفة . 
- يمكن زيادة أو انقاص كمية الحامض حسب الذوق . 
- يمكن استخدام ورق الملفوف أو الكوسا ذو الحجم الصغير جداً أو الباذنجان ذو الحجم الصغير جداً للحشي عوضاً عن ورق العنب للحصول على نكهات لذيذة و مختلفة , احفري الكوسا أو الباذنجان بحذر , اسلقي ورق الملفوف , ثم تابعي الوصفة كالسابق 













وبالهنا والشفا

----------


## دموع الورد

الأرز الصيني 


[sor2]http://www.mrkzy.com/uploads/379875d454.jpg[/sor2]



*المكونات والمقادير*علبة ذره 
علبة فقع 
نصف ملفوف صغيره 
جزر مقطه بطول الكمية 3 روس جزر 
2 بصل مقطع جوانح 
فلفل احمر واخضر واصفر حلو  
البهارت  
فلفل اسود ملعقه صغيره  
فلفل مخلوط ملعقه صغير  
ملح حسب الرغبه 
ستيك دجاج مقطع قطع صغيره 
الصويا صوص  
و صوص حلو*طريقة التحضير*اول شئ نقلي الدجاج مع قليل جدا من الزيت 2 ملاعق زيت زيتون حتى يصبح الون ذهبي  
ومن ثم نضع عليه قليل من الصوص الحلو 

ومن ثم نضع الدجاج داخل صحن على جنب  
ومن ثم نقلي الجزر والبصل والفلفل الاحمر والا صفر والاخضر جيدا في نفس المقله  
ومن ثم نضع الفقع والذره والملفوف 
ونتركه على النار حوالي ربع ساعه  
ونضع الدجاج والصويا صوص والملح والبهارات  
ويقلب جيدا  
ويقدم مع الارز

----------


## دموع الورد

الكيكة الفاخرة



المقادير:
بيضات 
كوب سكر عادي 
ملعقتين شاي فانيليا 
كوب وربع دقيق 
ملعقتين بيكينج باودر 
للتزيين شوكولاتة كاكاو 
كريم شانتيه 
مربي  
جوز هند مبشور 
كوب عصير برتقال أو أي عصير آخر 

 *طريقة التحضير*يخلط البيض والسكر والفانيليا في المضرب الكهربائي 
تستمر في الخفق حتي يصبح الخليط مثل الكريمة(بعدها يوقف استعمال المضرب ) 
بعد ذلك ينخل الدقيق والبيكينج باودر ويضاف بالتدريج لخليط البيض والسكر  
ويتم التحريك بواسطة ملعقة خشبية 
ونحرك الخليط علي شكل رقم ثمانية باللغة الإنجليزية 
بعد أن يمتزج الخليط جيداً يدهن القالب بالزيت أو الزبدة مع الدقيق 
الخليط في القالب 
ثم يدخل الفرن الذي تم تجهيزه وتسخينه مسبقاً إلي درجة حرارة  
180 
وعند وضع الكيكة يتم إشعال الفرن من الأسفل فقط حتي مرور عشرين دقيقة 
بدون فتح الفرن حتي مرور عشرين دقيقة أخري  
حتي يبدأ لون الكيكة في الاحمرار وتصبح أقرب إلي اللون الذهبي أو البني  
بعدها يمكنك اختبارها بواسطة السكين 
وتترك حتي تبرد 
يسقي كل جزء بواسطة العصير ثم توضع الكريمة المخفوقة (وأنا استعملت الكريمة المخفوقة للحشو فقط أما الكريم شانتيه فاستعملته فقط للزينة الخارجية ) 
مربي الفراولة ويوضع الجزءان فوق بعضهما وتغطي من الخارج بكريم الشانتيه الأبيض 
واستعملت ماكينة تذويب الشوكولاته لعمل الحروف ودوائر صغيرة علي أطراف الكيكة علي شكل حبة القهوة بواسطة قوالب ماكينة الشوكولاته 
وبالهناء والشفاء

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079 					 
_محشى ورق عنب بالصور







المقادير:

نصف كغ من ورق العنب 
نصف حزمة من النعناع مفرومة فرما ناعما 
حزمة من البقدونس مفرومة فرما ناعما 
2 حبة بصل متوسطة مقشرة و مفرومة فرما ناعما 
نصف كوب من الأرز المصري المغسول و المصفى 
3 حبة متوسطة من الطماطم مفرومة فرما ناعما 
ثلاثة أرباع كوب من عصير الحامض 
نصف ملعقة كبيرة ملح 
رشة بهار مطحون 
رشة قرفة مطحونة 
رشة فلفل أبيض مطحون 
كوب زيت الزيتون 
2 حبة متوسطة بطاطا مقشرة و مقطعة إلى دوائر 
3 كوب ماء 
ملعقة صغيرة من دبس الرمان 

الطريقة: 

- تحضير الحشوة : - امزجي الأرز مع النعناع و الطماطم و البقدونس و البصل , تبلي بالبهارات و نصف كمية عصير الليمون الحامض و نصف كمية الزيت و الملح . 

- تحضير الورق : - أزيلي عروق ورق العنب الزائدة من أسفله ثم اغسليه جيداً . 
- ضعي كمية من الماء في قدر على النار حتى تغلي ، ثم ضعي الورق على دفعات في الماء المغلي مدة بسيطة ثم ارفعيه حالاً كي لا يهترئ وضعيه في الماء البارد . 

- طريقة الحشو : - مدي الورقة على طبق نظيف على أن يكون السطح الأملس للورقة مواجهاً للطبق والعروق مواجهة لك . 
- ضعي عليها بالعرض ملعقة شاي من الحشوة . 





- اطوي الجوانب ولفيها بإحكام، كرري العملية مع الأوراق الباقية . 
- ضعي في القدر باقي الزيت ثم ضعي دوائر البطاطا في أسفلها , صفي ورق العنب المحشي فوق البطاطا , ضعي طبق صغير فوق ورق العنب كي يحافظ على شكله أثناء الطبخ . 




















أضيفي إلى القدر الكمية الباقية من عصير الليمون الحامض و الماء ودبس الرمان و مرق الحشوة وما تبقى من الملح , ثم ضعيهم على نار معتدلة الحرارة حتى يغلي المزيج , غطي القدر و خففي النار . 
- اطهي لمدة ساعة أو حتى تنضج المقادير و زيدي المرق كلما لزم الامر . 
- قدمي الطبق بارداً و مزينا بحلقات البطاطا 






" أفكار منى " 
- يمكن تحضير الحشوة من دون الخضار ( البندورة و البصل و البقدونس و النعناع ) للحصول على نكهة مختلفة . 
- يمكن زيادة أو انقاص كمية الحامض حسب الذوق . 
- يمكن استخدام ورق الملفوف أو الكوسا ذو الحجم الصغير جداً أو الباذنجان ذو الحجم الصغير جداً للحشي عوضاً عن ورق العنب للحصول على نكهات لذيذة و مختلفة , احفري الكوسا أو الباذنجان بحذر , اسلقي ورق الملفوف , ثم تابعي الوصفة كالسابق 













وبالهنا والشفا



يا الله شو جيعان.....شكرا محمد
_

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يعطيك العافية يا دموع الورد الموزضوع كثير رائع بس انا ما بحب الطبخ والنفخ  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## زهره التوليب



----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية 					 
_الله يعطيك العافية يا دموع الورد الموزضوع كثير رائع بس انا ما بحب الطبخ والنفخ 

معك حق ما تحب المطبخ

شكرا على المرور...
_

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب                      
_



الله يسلمك زهره...شكرا على المرور
_

----------


## anoucha

بس وييييينو الأكلالجزايري؟ :SnipeR (102):  :SnipeR (102):

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha 					 
_بس وييييينو الأكلالجزايري؟


من عيوني
_

----------


## دموع الورد

الاكلات الجزائريه..

* شطيطحة دجاج"اول مره بسمع فيها"

*
*المقادير:

دجاجة 
راس ثوم 
نصف حبة بصل مقطع الى قطع صغيرة جداً 
ملعقة فلفل أحمر 
ملح 
فلفل اسود 
حمص منقوع في الماء 
زبدة أو زيت 
لتر ماء 


الطريقة: 

- تقطع الدجاجة إلى قطع صغيرة ثم تقلب مع البصل و الملح و الفلفل الأحمر في الزبدة أو الزيت . 
- اضيفي الماء و الحمص المنقوع و تترك على النار إلى أن تنضج المواد و يعقد المرق .*

----------


## دموع الورد

القنيدلات

  نبدأ بالمقادير
العجينة : 




3 كيلات دقيق (مثلا كوب ) 
1 كيلة زبدة ذائبة +زيت (يعني ½ زبدة + ½ زيت )
قليل من الفانيلا (2/1 أو ¼ ملعقة قهوة حسب حجم الكيلة )
ماء الزهر + ماء 







الحشوة : 
3 كيلات لوز مقشر ومرحي 
1 كيلة سكر 
كيس فانيلا أو ½ 
قشور ليمونة 
2 ملاعق كبيرة زبدة ذائبة 
بيض حسب الحاجة (2او أكثر)
1 ملعقة متوسطة من ماء الزهر لتعطير البض (إزالة الرائحة)

الزينة :
لوز مقشر ومهرمش (خشن)
حبيبات من الحلوى الفضية .


يلزمنا حلالا (قطعة خشبية أسطوانية الشكل rouleau ) – قطاعة مسننة (roulette) - كأس - وقوالب صغيرة . 


الكيفية :
في وعاء نضع الدقيق+الفانيلا + الزبدة و الزيت نفركهما جيدا فنحصل على حبيبات رملية بعدهاوبالأصابع نجمعها بالماء مضاف إليه قليل من ماء الزهر ، لنحصل على عجينة طرية قليلا .تدعك لثواني فقط فتصبح ملساء تقطع الى قطع متوسطة الحجم ، توضع جانبا تغطى بمنديل (حتى لا تجف) ونتركها ترتاح قليلا في حين نحضر الحشوة 
الحشوة :
لوز + سكر + فانيلا +قشور الليمون + زبدة نخلط الكل جيدا بملعقة خشبية ثم نضيف بيضة ونخلط + التانية+... لنحصل على خليط تقريبا سائل أقول تقريبا يعني ثقيل السيلان . ولا ننسى إضافة ماء الزهر إلى البيض .
على طاولة المطبخ نرش قليلا من الدقيق نأخد قطعة من العجينة وتفرد أو تحل بواسطة الحلال بسمك 2-3 ملم









بالملعقة نملأ القوالب بالحشوة ، نرش عليها من فوق قليل من اللوز المهرمش



ثم تزين بحبيبات الحلوى الفضية 



تطهى في فرن متوسط الحرارة (ساخن من قبل ) إلى أن يتغير شكل الحلوى فتنتفخ و تصير ذهبية اللون .

تخرج من الفرن تترك لتبرد قليلا تنزع من القوالب وتقدم بالشكل الذي ترونه مناسب
وفي الأخير يكون شكلها النهائي هكذا



بصحتكم

----------


## دموع الورد

*طبق كسكسي*
* المقادير:*
* كيلو لحم ظأن مقطع حسب الأفراد , 300غ من حمص منقوع لليلة من قبل, 2 حبات بصل أخضر, 2 طماطم متوسطة, نصف ملعقة فلفل أسود و يمكن الإستغناء عنه للى عندو مشاكل في المعدة, ملعقة كبيرة ملح, 3ملاعق زيت, ملعقة صغيرة من رأس الحانوت (أي خليط من التوابل عندنا يباع و يسمى بهذا الإسم) لتتبيل اللحم, 4 حبات قرع, 4 حبات لفت, 4 حبات جزر, ملعقة أكل من فلفل حار يمكن الإستغناء عنه, كيلو كسكسي متوسط, 2 ملاعق طماطم مصبرة*

* طريقة التحضير:*
* قطعي اللحم قطع متوسطة و حطيها في قدر الكسكسي مع البصل مقطع رقيق, الملح, التوابل , الزيت, و قليه على نار هادئة حتى يذبل البصل , ثم أضيفي الطماطم مقطعة و المصبرة و يمكن الإستغناء عنها للحصول على مرق أبيض, أضيفي الماء والحمص و الخضر مقطعة طوليا بطول 4 سم و يترك لينضج,*
* من جهة أخرى يوضع الكسكسي في الكسكاس ثم يسكب عليه الماء و يصفى و يترك ليتشرب الماء مع حكه باليد لتفكيك الحبيبات و لما ينشف و يتشرب الماء تماما ضعي عليه ملعقة زيت و وزعيها عليه باليد و لما يغلي الماء في القدر ضعي فوقه الكسكاس و خليه ينضج حتى تشوفي البخار يخرج من بين حبات الكسكسي ثم ينزع ويوضع عليه الملح ثم فوقه الماء و يقطر مع الإحتفاظ بهذا الماء و يعاد سكب هذا الماء عليه مرة ثانية و السر في هذه العملية هو أن الماء تشرب بالملح فيعاد وضعه على الكسكسي , ويعاد وضعه على القدر حتى يفور أي يرى البخار يخرج من حبات الكسكسي و ينزع لوضعه في صحن كبير + 2 ملاعق زيت و يحك باليد و يترك ليبرد*

* لما يبرد يسكب في الصحون و يسقى بالمرق و اللحم*

----------


## دموع الورد

*البقلاوة*
*المقادير:*
* 4 كيلات فرينة*
* كيلة زبدة ذائبة*
* كيلة ماء وفيه ماء الزهر*
* زبدة للدهن*
* الحشو:*
* 3 كيلات لوز مرحي يمكن اضافة القليل من الجوز أو المكسرات الأخرى*
* كيلة سكر*
* قليل من ماء الزهر*
* العسيلة:*
* كيلو سكر*
* لتر ماء ونصف*
* قطعة ليمون*
* التحضير:*
* توضع الفرينة في إناء وتوضع عليها الزبدة الذائبة وتخلط باليد حتى تتجانس وبعدها نضيف الماء وماء الزهر بدفعات حتى نتحصل على عجينة متماسكة نقطعها أربعة قطع ونغطيها ونخليها تترتاح*
* لمدة ربع ساعة تقريبا*
* ثم نبدأ بفرد العجينة قليلا ونكمل نرققها بماكنة الباستا في آخررقم عشان تجي رقيقة جدا*
* ورقي بالواحدة*
* أدهني الصنية بالزبدة أو السمنة وإبدئي بحط العجينة مثل ما تعملي بالبقلاوة العربية ولا تنسي بين الطبقة والأخرى إدهني بالزبدة حتى تصلي للعدد 5طبقات وعندما تنتهي لا تحطي الزبدة في الطبقة الأخيرة وحطي الحشوورشي قليلا من الزبدة على الحشو*
* وبعدين أعيدي العملية لكن 4طبقات فقط وعندما تنتهي إبدئي في التقطيع على شكل معينات وحطي في واحد حبة لوز وحطيها في الفرن عالي الحرارة لمدة 40 دقيقة حتى تستوي من تحت وبعدين من فوق حتي تحمر*
* وفي أثناء ذلك  حضري   الشاربات أو الشيرة وهي*

* كيلو سكر تقومين بحرقه على نار هادئة جدا حتى يصبح لونه بني ثم حطي الماء و برج ليمون وخليه يغلي حتي يخثار وخليه يبرد لأنه عندما تحطيه على البقلاوة لازم يكون بارد*
* خرجي البقلاوة من الفرن عندما يحمر وجههاوهي ساخنةحطي العسيلة وخليها لمدة 6ساعات أو أكثر * 



*   و شهية طيبة*

----------


## دموع الورد

المخبز
وتفضلوا شوفو



العجينة 

3 كيلات لوز مرحي 
2 كيلات سكر ناعم 
قشور حبة ليمون 
3 أو 4 حبات بيض حسب الحجم 
م ك من الفانيلا 

الطلاء :

3 بياض البيض 
1 ملعقة من عصير الليمون 
1 ملعقة صغيرة من الزيت 
5 ملاعق ك من ماء الزهر 
سكر ناعم منخول

التحضير :
في وعاء اخلطي اللوز + السكر الناعم +الفانيلا +قشور الليمون ، بللي بالبيض حتى تحصلي على عجينة نتجانسة و طرية . على طاولة عمل نرش قليل من الطحين و بالحلال نبسط العجينة بسمك 3سم و نقطع الشكال التي نريد : دوائر مثلثات أو مربعات .
نضعها في صينية مرشوشة بقليل من الطحين تدخل الفرن (متوسط الحرارة 150°) مدة 15 دقيقة إلى أن تجف ويصبح قاعها نوعا ما وردي . تخرج من الفرن وتترك لتبرد .
تحضير الطلاء :
اخفقي بياض البيض، ضفي عصير الليمون والزيت (الزيت يعطيه بريقا و لمعان) + ماء الزهر. أضيفي السكر الناعم تدريجيا إلى أن تحصلي على طلاء غير سائل .
جربي الطلاء على حبة وإن سال أضيفي السكر الناعم .
بإمكانك تلوين الطلاء وتزيين الوجه حسب الرغبة

وهذا شكلها في الأخير

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

شكرا الك راح اجربهن

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الاحزان 					 
> _شكرا الك راح اجربهن_


شكرا لمرورك

----------


## دموع الورد

طبق البطاطا الحلوة باللوز

----------


## دموع الورد

فطيرة التفاح الشهيه
المقادير: 

2كوب دقيق
ربع ك ماء 
2م/ك سكر 
صفار بيضه 
نصف كوب زبدة طريه 
من 3الي 4تفاحات كبارمقشرين ويقطع الي 8 شراء
رشة ملح 
كاستردنصف ملعقة قرفه صغيره صنية عمل الفطيره

طريقة التحضير:





اغسلي التفاح وقشريه كما في الصورة :



أضيفي التفاح الى القرفة وملعقتي طعام ماء و50 غرام سكر . 



اطبخيها على غاز بطيء حتى تنضج

 

ضعيها في صحن واتركيها حتى تبرد :



حضرنا الحشوة والان الى العجينة : 

ضعي جميع الطحين وعليه 110 غرام زبدة 25 غرام سكر . 

افركي الزبدة والطحين حتى يصبحو فتات مهم

جدا خطوة الفرك .. 

 

اعملي حفرة في وسط الخليط .



أضيفي 30 ملليتر ماء



يعجن بالماء حتى يصبح عجينة مناسبة وعلى فكرة اضافة الماء تعتمد على الطحين وممكن تحتاجي الى ماء اكثر حتى يصبح لديك عجينة مناسبة . 




اتركيها ترتاح في الثلاجة لمدة ساعة بعد لفها بكيس بلاستيكي .

العجينة ممكن تعمليها قبل بيوم وممكن تبقى صالحة لمدة ثلاث ايام .

الان احضري الصينية والمقادير لصينية بهذا الحجم . 

 

خذي ثلثي العجينة وافرديها بالشوبك الخاص حتى تحصلي على عجينة مفرودة تغطي
الصينية 

 

افرديها داخل الصينية واجعليها تتدلى خارجها ولا تنسي انك ترشي الصينية بالطحين حتى لا تلصق العجينة 

 

صبي الحشوة بإنتظام بحيث تفرد داخل الصينية ضيفي قليل من السكر وهذا اختياري اذا بتحبيها حلوة كثير او خفيفة . 



 

ادهني اطراف العجينة بالبيض المخفوق
بواسطة الفرشاة 



افردي ما تبقى من العجينة بالشوبك وغطي
بها وجه الفطيرة . 

 

إضغطي بإصبعيك على العجينة كما في الصورة وبشدة 



إقطعي الزيادة بالسكين ولتحت اجعلي السكينة تقطع الى الاسفل .

 

مرة اخرى اضغطي بإصبعيك حتى تعيدي الشكل لاطراف الفطيرة .

اخلطي بيض مع قليل جدا من الملح وادهني وجه الفطيرة : 

 

اعملي بها شقوق باستخدام السكين 



رشي وجهها بالسكر



إخبزيها على حرارة 430 فرينهايتية او 230 سيليلوزية لعشر دقائق وبعد هيك قللي الحرارة الى 375 فرنهايتية و190 س لعشرين دقيقة اخرىحتى تكتسب الوجه الذهبي الجميل 




 




وممكن أن لاتقومى بطيخ التفاح اى تخلطيه بالسكر والقرفه فقط دون وضعه على النار وتقومى برصه فى القاع ثم تغطيه بالكاسترد وفى كلتا الحالتين يكون الطعم روعه 


ان شاء الله تعجبكم

----------


## دموع الورد

آلو جوبي 





 المقادير:

 1 ثمرة بطاطس متوسطة الحجم
 القليل من الكركم + كمية إضافية منه
 ½ ملعقة صغيرة من الملح + كمية إضافية منه
 200 جم من القرنبيط
 1 ملعقة كبيرة من زيت نباتي
 ¼ ملعقة صغيرة من حبوب الكمون
 ½ ملعقة صغيرة من الثوم المفري
 ½ ملعقة صغيرة من الجنزبيل المفري
 ½ ثمرة بصل مفرية
 ¼ ملعقة صغيرة من الفلفل الأخضر الحار المفري
 1 ثمرة طماطم متوسطة الحجم
 القليل من الكركم
 ¼ ملعقة صغيرة من الشطة
 ½ ملعقة صغيرة من بهارات الجرام ماسالا + كمية قليلة إضافية منه
 ¼ كوب من الماء + ½ كوب آخر
 1 ملعقة كبيرة من معجون الطماطم مع البصل
 كزبرة مفرية للتزيين
 1 كجم من البصل
 250 جم من الطماطم
 200 جم من معجون الكاجو

 التحضير:

 تقشر ثمرة طماطم متوسطة الحجم وتقطع إلى مكعبات كبيرة وتسلق مع بعض من الكركم ونصف ملعقة صغيرة من الملح يجب مراعاة أن تسلق الطماطم ¾ سلقة فقط بحيث لا تهرس 

 تكرر هذه الخطوة مع 200 جم من القرنبيط وكمية مساوية من البطاطس 

 تسخن ملعقة كبيرة من زيت نباتي في قدر على النار ثم يضاف إليه ¼ ملعقة صغيرة من حبوب الكمون و ½ ملعقة من الثوم المفري والجنزبيل المفري 

 يضاف البصل المفري و ¼ ملعقة من الفلفل الأخضر الحار المفري ويحمر الخليط حتى يصبح بني اللون قليلاً

 تقطع ثمرة طماطم متوسطة الحجم وتضاف للخليط وعندما تذبل الطماطم قليلاً يضاف إليها البطاطس وتقلب مع الخليط ثم يقطع القرنبيط إلى قطع متوسطة الحجم وتقلب جميع المكونات وتترك على نار متوسطة لمدة ثلاث دقائق 

 يضاف القليل من الكركم إلى الخليط مع ¼ ملعقة من الشطة والقليل من بهارات الجارام مسالا والقليل من الملح و¼ كوب من الماء وملعقة كبيرة من معجون الطماطم مع البصل ويقلب الخليط على النار لعدة دقائق ثم يزين بالكزبرة المفرية

 تحضير معجون الطماطم مع البصل:

 يقطع كيلو من البصل إلى مكعبات وتحمر حتى تصبح ذهبية اللون ثم يضاف إليها 200 جم من الطماطم المقطعة و ½ كوب من الماء ويسبك الخليط على النار 

 يضاف بعد ذلك ½ ملعقة صغيرة من بهارات الجارام مسالا إلى
 الخليط وقليل من الملح و 200 جم من معجون الكاجو وتقلب جميع المكونات على نار هادئة 

 عندما يطفو الزيت على السطح يصبح الخليط جاهزاً للاستخدام (مدة الطهي حوالي ½ ساعة) 


الف صحة و هناء على قلوبكم يا رب

----------


## anoucha

> المخبز
> وتفضلوا شوفو
> 
> 
> 
> العجينة 
> 
> 3 كيلات لوز مرحي 
> 2 كيلات سكر ناعم 
> ...


يسلمودموع المخبز حلوى كتير معروفة بالجزاير و بينعمل بكتير مناسبات و انا شخصيا كتير بحبوووووووووووو

----------


## دموع الورد

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

*كب كيك المارشمالو مع الفانيلا*
 

*كب كيك المارشمالو مع الفانيلا*

*
المقادير: 

خليط الكيك:
- 1 كوب دقيق.
- 1 ملعقة كبيرة بودرة الكاكاو السادة.
- 2/1 ملعقة صغيرة قرفة.
- 2/1 ملعقة صغيرة بيكنغ با*

ودر.
- 4/1 ملعقة صغيرة بيكربونات الصودا.
- 4/1 ملعقة صغيرة ملح.
- 1 كوب سكر ناعم الحبيبات.
- 4/1 كوب زيت ذرة.
- 1 حبة كبيرة بيضة.
- 1 حبة كبيرة بياض البيض.
- 1 ملعقة صغيرة فانيليا سائلة.
- 50 غرام شوكولاتة مذابة.
- 3/2 كوب لبن خاثر.

*الحشو:*

- 12 حبة كبيرة مارشمالو. ( خدود البنات ).
- صلصة المارشمالو: 75 غرام شوكولاتة.
- 15 حبة كبيرة مارشمالو.
- 2 ملعقة كبيرة حليب.
- 2/1 ملعقة صغيرة فانيليا سائلة.

*الطريقة :*

- سخني الفرن على درجة حرارة 180مْ، احضري قوالب كب كيك، بطنيها بالكؤوس الورقية.
- خليط الكيك: على قطعة من الورق انخلي الدقيق، الكاكاو، القرفة، البيكنغ باودر، البيكربونات، الملح اتركيه جانباً.
- في وعاء الخلاط ضعي السكر والزيت، البيضة، بياض البيض والفانيليا، ثبتي المضرب الشبكي واخفقي على سرعة متوسطة لحوالي دقيقة ليختلط جيداً، أضيفي الشوكولاتة المذابة، شغلي لبضع ثواني إلى أن تختفي الشوكولاتة.
- أضيفي نصف مقدار خليط الدقيق ونصف مقدار اللبن، شغلي إلى أن تختلط المكونات، أضيفي بقية خليط الدقيق واللبن، شغلي إلى أن يصبح خليط الكيك ناعماً ومتجانساً.
- وزعي خليط الكيك في القوالب، ادخلي الفرن وأخبزي 20 – 25 دقيقة إلى أن ينضج الكيك.
- الحشو: اخرجي القوالب من الفرن مباشرة بعد اخراجها من الفرن وهي مازالت ساخنة، باستعمال ملعقة صغيرة اعملي تجويف في سطح الكيك ثم اخرجي وسط الكيك، ضعيه جانباً، ضعي في التجويف حبة من المارشمالو مع الضغط عليها قليلا إلى أن تدخل في وسط الكيك، أعيدي تغطيتها بالجزء المقطوع مع الضغط عليها بهدوء إلى أن يلتصق الغطاء على المارشمالو.
- وزعي صلصة المارشمالو على الكيك، اتركيه إلى أن يبرد تماماً وتجف الصلصة.
- صلصة المارشمالو: في قدر صغير سميك القاعدة ضعي الشوكولاتة، المارشمالو والحليب، سخني بهدوء شديد على نار هادئة مع التقليب إلى أن يذوب الخليط ويصبح صلصة شوكولاتة.
- يمكنك تنفيذ فكرة كب كيك المارشمالو مع أي وصفة كب كيك، ولكن للحصول على شكل جذاب أحببت استعمال كيك الشوكولاتة الغامق اللون ليعطي شكلاً جميلاً مع لون المارشمالو الفاتح.
- من المهم وضع المارشمالو في داخل الكيك وهو ساخن لكي يصبح المارشمالو لينا.

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يعطيكي الف عافية ..

----------


## دموع الورد

الله يعافيكي

----------


## دموع الورد

المقادير:

شرائح البيف باستري
طماطم  احمر اللون صغير الحجم متوسط الليونه
حشوة دجاج او لحم 
جبنة حلوم  مبشوره
جبن تشدر
بقدونس مقطف بدون فرم 
زيت لدهن القوالب



الطريقة: 

- نقطع الطماطم الى انصاف  وتفرغ من اللب وتقلى بقليل من الزيت ربع كأس او أقل 
 - بعد ما تلين  قليلا نرفعها من الزيت بورق نشاف
 - ترش بقليل من الملح 
 - نأخذ  عجينه البف نقطعها دوائر بدون فرد 
 - نضع قطعت البف الدائريه بصينية  الكوب كيك ونضع عليها قطعه من الطماطم ثم حشوه الدجاج ثم ترش جبنة تشدر
 - تدخل الفرن حتى تتحمر من الاسفل ثم من الاعلى
 - بعد ان تخرج من  الفرن نضع عليها البقدونس للزينه
 - يمكن الاستغناء عن حشوة الدجاج  بجبنة الحلوم او اللبنه كما في الصوره
 وبالهناء والعافيه

----------

